# MEETING WITH THE CITY OF LA #2



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

This is David, Prez of WESTSIDE CC and 2 days ago I rcvd a phone call from Shooter of MELLINIUM CC. He called to ask if I ever heard back from coucilman Reyes thru email? Well I did not hear back from them. He informed me that he rcvd a phone call from Lynelle one of the councilman's assistants and that they would like to have another meeting with the Car Club Presidents and Solo riders that would to like to voice themselves regarding the cancellation of the Highland Park car show and the concerns that continue to go on with Elysian Park. 

They would like to have a meeting again with us like we did some months ago. So for those of you that didn't attend last time, this would be a good oppurtunity for u guys to show. 

They need a count of people that are interested in attending so that they can arrange the meeting somewhere we would fit. 

Let's try to keep it at 2 members per club like last time. 

So fellas if your interested in attending let us know by posting it up on this topic so we can get an idea of how many people will be attending. Thanks for ur support.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

TTT :uh:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey dawg i got a question for ya.
can we make a petition on something thing to let the council know that there is a whole lot of the community that have a say and we also have a voice.. i know 2 of the club members is enough for the club but the way i see it is like they see a few of the dedicated to this cause. don't get me wrong homie i support thins cause 100% but maybe we can do something peace full you see what i am saying...
sorry if i come out wrong but i have real strong feelings about this issue. i wrote to mr. reyes i posted my letter and my thoughts on the cancelation of highland park car show topic. maybe also you can print all the topics that involve this issue and take it to the meeting. 
i think that if we can come together we can resolve this in a calm and civil way
thank you for listening


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jul 2 2009, 11:49 AM~14363574
> *hey dawg i got a question for ya.
> can we make a petition on something thing to let the council know that there is a whole lot of the community that have a say and we also have a voice.. i know 2 of the club members is enough for the club but the way i see it is like they see a few of the dedicated to this cause. don't get me wrong homie i support thins cause 100% but maybe we can do something peace full you see what i am saying...
> sorry if i come out wrong but i have real strong feelings about this issue. i wrote to mr. reyes i posted my letter and my thoughts on the cancelation of highland park car show topic. maybe also you can print all the topics that involve this issue and take it to the meeting.
> ...


I hear wut u saying homie, that's why I think u should come to this meeting. At the last meeting Councilman Reyes was there along with the Park rangers and LAPD also parkin enforcement. 

So should we count u in?


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

G2G is down to be there again,


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I'LL HELP SPREAD THE WORD ON THIS IMPORTANT MEETING.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY THE WAY. IS THERE A SET DATE FOR THE MEETING SO CLUB REPRESENTATIVES CAN SET THERE SCHEDULES TO ATTEND?


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14366581
> *BY THE WAY. IS THERE A SET DATE FOR THE MEETING SO CLUB REPRESENTATIVES CAN SET THERE SCHEDULES TO ATTEND?
> *


No date yet, they want to know how many people will attend b4 they set a date. But they wanted to do it some time next week.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 2 2009, 08:34 PM~14368237
> *let me know  :thumbsup:
> *


OK


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

let me know when


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 2 2009, 01:05 PM~14363096
> *This is David, Prez of WESTSIDE CC and 2 days ago I rcvd a phone call from Shooter of MELLINIUM CC. He called to ask if I ever heard back from coucilman Reyes thru email? Well I did not hear back from them. He informed me that he rcvd a phone call from Lynelle one of the councilman's assistants and that they would like to have another meeting with the Car Club Presidents and Solo riders that would to like to voice themselves regarding the cancellation of the Highland Park car show and the concerns that continue to go on with Elysian Park.
> 
> They would like to have a meeting again with us like we did some months ago. So for those of you that didn't attend last time, this would be a good oppurtunity for u guys to show.
> ...


GOOD TIMES CC WIL BE THEIR... I KNOW REYES STAFF GETS ON HERE AND I KNOW THEY HAVE MY NUMBER TO CONTACT ME PAUL 323 384 5036.... I THINK THEY SOULD HAVE A BIG PLACE FOR THIS MEETING NOT ONLY CAR CLUBS OR SOLO RIDERS HAVE QUESTIONS ABOUT THE HIGHLAND PARK CANCELLATION BUT THE COMMUNITY OF HIGHLAND PARK HAVE LOTS OF QUESTIONS TO ASK.. SO IF CITY STAFF ARE READING THIS MAKE SURE TO GIVE ENOUGH NOTICE FOR THIS MEETING NOT THE DAY OR 2-DAY BEFORE THE MEETING LIKE THE CITY LIKES TO DO... SO GORGE WITH THIS SAID PASS THE WORD TO THE BOSS... CITY STAFF GOOD PLACE TO HAVE THIS MEETING AND BIG FOR EVERYONE "RAMONA HALL". 

PAUL 
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

You know you can count the family in for sure D. I will call tommy tomorrow asap to let him know. uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

wheres the meeting going to b at and what time and day


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 2 2009, 12:05 PM~14363096
> *This is David, Prez of WESTSIDE CC and 2 days ago I rcvd a phone call from Shooter of MELLINIUM CC. He called to ask if I ever heard back from coucilman Reyes thru email? Well I did not hear back from them. He informed me that he rcvd a phone call from Lynelle one of the councilman's assistants and that they would like to have another meeting with the Car Club Presidents and Solo riders that would to like to voice themselves regarding the cancellation of the Highland Park car show and the concerns that continue to go on with Elysian Park.
> 
> They would like to have a meeting again with us like we did some months ago. So for those of you that didn't attend last time, this would be a good oppurtunity for u guys to show.
> ...


*GOODTIMES CC WILL ATTEND WITH OUT QUESTION!!!!*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 2 2009, 06:57 PM~14367220
> *No date yet, they want to know how many people will attend b4 they set a date. But they wanted to do it some time next week.
> *


keep me posted homie


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Elusive car club in David. Just tell the time and place :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL ATTEND LET ME NO MORE INFO???


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: please let me know when and where


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



_*21 & OVER!!!
<span style=\'color:red\'>DRESS TO IMPRESS!!!*__*
STRICT SECURITY!!!!

COME SUPPORT MY LAST NIGHT in WEST COVINA!!!
DRINK SPECIALS ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!!
GET ON MY GUESTLIST 4 TONIGHT!! (562) 324-0336
GUESTLIST MUST BE IN B-4 10pm!!!
SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!*_</span> :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

STYLISTICS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

I RECIEVED AN INVITE TO ATTEND THIS MEETING. MAYBE THEY WANT TO HEAR A WOMANS POINT ON THIS MATTER. SO IM DOWN TO REPRESENT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT,FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW ME,KNOW THAT I SUPPORT ALL CLUBS. AND ALWAYS THERE ON THE SCENE TO DO MY SHARE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. LETS DO THIS AND HOPEFULLY WE WILL COMPROMISE AND COME TO AN AGREEMENT. WISH ALL GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jul 4 2009, 12:04 AM~14377403
> *I RECIEVED AN INVITE TO ATTEND THIS MEETING. MAYBE THEY WANT TO HEAR A WOMANS POINT ON THIS MATTER. SO IM DOWN TO REPRESENT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT,FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW ME,KNOW THAT I SUPPORT ALL CLUBS. AND ALWAYS THERE ON THE SCENE TO DO MY SHARE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. LETS DO THIS AND HOPEFULLY WE WILL COMPROMISE AND COME TO AN AGREEMENT.  WISH ALL GOOD LUCK!!!!
> *



THAT'S WHY U R THE CHOSEN 1 QUEEN! :uh: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NEXT LEVEL CC REPRESENTATIVES WILL ALSO BE ATTENDING.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=25854


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 2 2009, 02:43 PM~14364760
> *I hear wut u saying homie, that's why I think u should come to this meeting. At the last meeting Councilman Reyes was there along with the Park rangers and LAPD also parkin enforcement.
> 
> So should we count u in?
> *


you can count me in in this issue..
i thought this was limited to 2 members only like the last one in elysian . . . . but if it is open to the public let me know ill spread the word and i can try and get el sereno and lincoln height people to attend let me know dates :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE,LET US KNOW ON TIME N DATE.MANIACOS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

HIT ME UP WITH TIME AND DATE! :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

I want to thank everyone that has checked out this topic and is willing to support this cause. Please continue to spread the word of this meeting because I feel there are more clubs and lowrider brothers that have not seen the topic or that has not heard of the meeting. 

I will give Shooter a call with the clubs n solo riders I can count so far to see about a date and location for this meeting. 

Some of u have asked is this just for car clubs or solo riders? I will say its for anybody that cares about the lowrider lifestlye and the struggles we face to keep it alive. 

SI SE PUEDE!!!


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

solo rider count me in


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

is this an open mic session or are they just interested in seeing how many people are actually involved to see if we should be taken seriously.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CCHAVEZ1_@Jul 4 2009, 02:22 PM~14381123
> *is this an open mic session or are they just interested in seeing how many people are actually involved to see if we should be taken seriously.
> *


At the last meeting they asked us questions and we answered. And we asked them questions as well. Both sides brought up problems and concerns and ideas were suggested to help or resolve those concerns. What we are trying to do with this topic is to see how many people are interested and will attend this meeting. But before this meeting takes place the city wants to know how many of us will go so that can arrange a facility or a place where we will all fit, from what I was told.


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

maniacos will there


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WAS UP WESTSIDER66 I WILL GIVE YOU A CALL. OR CALL ME IF I DONT HEAR FROM YOU ILL HIT YOU UP ON TUESDAY. THANKS FOR DOING THIS POST IM NOT THAT GOOD ON POSTING HERE *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
CCHAVEZ1


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 4 2009, 11:29 PM~14382970
> *CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!    :thumbsup:  :worship:    :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> WESTSIDE CC
> ...


Please let me know the date and time and where and what to bring. How many of our board of directors to come or would you like the co-founders of SOFTIN Inc to come and give our two cents on what the lowrider communty has done for our 501 c 3 non profit organization who serves all of California's physically impaired, mentally impaired, victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

just let me know when and where. mick and i will roll!
efren 626-482-8193
Distinguished
president


----------



## THASMOKEDOGG (May 14, 2003)

*PUT THE BIG "I" IN THERE AS WELL, JUST LET US KNOW THE DATE AND TIME HOMIE.....*


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jul 4 2009, 09:11 PM~14382617
> *WAS UP WESTSIDER66 I WILL GIVE YOU A CALL.  OR CALL ME IF I DONT HEAR FROM YOU ILL HIT YOU UP ON TUESDAY.  THANKS FOR DOING THIS POST IM NOT THAT GOOD ON POSTING HERE
> *


No problem homie I told u a lil while back that I was down to help and thanks for taking me up on the offer. I'll hit u up later today.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 09:51 AM~14384150
> *Please let me know the date and time and where and what to bring.  How many of our board of directors to come or would you like the co-founders of SOFTIN Inc to come and give our two cents on what the lowrider communty has done for our 501 c 3 non profit organization who serves all of California's physically impaired, mentally impaired, victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Jul 5 2009, 11:19 AM~14384503
> *PUT THE BIG "I" IN THERE AS WELL, JUST LET US KNOW THE DATE AND TIME HOMIE.....
> *



YOU GOT IT INDIVIDUALS!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> WESTSIDE CC
> GOODTIMES CC
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 5 2009, 01:30 PM~14385134
> *MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE
> *



THANK YOU MAJESTICS! :thumbsup: :werd: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC

WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

I can try to make the meeting for sure. There is strength in numbers as long as the numbers are presented in a positive manner.

What these people have to know is that the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY is not going anywhere. It's been here since before I was born in 49 and will be here way after I go to meet my maker...

'Unity in the Community"

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

HIT ME UP WITH THE DATE AND TIME AS SOON AS YOU HEAR ANYTHING...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 5 2009, 02:40 PM~14385430
> *I can try to make the meeting for sure.  There is strength in numbers as long as the numbers are presented in a positive manner.
> 
> What these people have to know is that the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY is not going anywhere.  It's been here since before I was born in 49 and will be here way after I go to meet my maker...
> ...



:uh: :werd: UP! VICTOR! YOUR SUPPORT IS APPRECIATED! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

No problem JROCK. Thanks for dropping the PM.

Have a great one, amigo.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Jul 5 2009, 02:40 PM~14385431
> *HIT ME UP WITH THE DATE AND TIME AS SOON AS YOU HEAR ANYTHING...
> *


TTT! DEVOTIONS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

ill be there hommie..just let know where and when.
:thumbsup: 

818 201-8795
trino v.p. dukes san fernando valley


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jul 5 2009, 03:08 PM~14385591
> *ill be there hommie..just let know where and when.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



GET DOWN DUKES SFV CHAP.!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
DUKES CC SFV. CHAP.
WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 5 2009, 02:26 PM~14385673
> *CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!    :thumbsup:  :worship:    :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> WESTSIDE CC
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Stand together brothers and make them listen to what you have to say.

I wish you all the best


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jul 5 2009, 03:33 PM~14385712
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Stand together brothers and make them listen to what you have to say.
> 
> I wish you all the best
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 5 2009, 05:26 PM~14385673
> *CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!    :thumbsup:  :worship:    :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> WESTSIDE CC
> ...


For Sure, homie......


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

WHEN and WHERE? LA GENTE CC, WILL SUPPORT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jul 5 2009, 04:04 PM~14386250
> *WHEN and WHERE? LA GENTE CC, WILL SUPPORT
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I respect what ever it is you people are trying to overcome? i dont know the highland park issue, nor do i know what David is talking about when he said
the Elysian park issue? (Elysian, my favorite spot evan though i dont come out 
much) Hear's my take on this or any other diolog that takes place between a 
lowrider and a politition........you get lip service and someone politly blowing
smoke up your glass pack! there's a couple things to consider.. even though
some people in certain branch's of our government, are of latino black or asian 
race...it does not nessesarly mean they will identify with us or you and your cause!
They may smile and say thing's like, I grew up in this comunity or I am from the
varrio and you people are my people! But behind closed doors alot of these people
who hold public offfice see lowrider's as the vehicle by-product of cholo's, crip's and
blood's! And when some of us grow up! have home's, try to have family's,
put our kid's in schools, (to alot of goverment work force. ) that does not make
a differance now were just parants who are giving birth to more cholo's crips and
bloods! And its sad to think that sometime's no matter what? there are certain
people in this world who will never change there mind about any of us!
Now this is very impotant for you guys to hear. As a lowrider who wants to be heard by any, and i mean any! politition. you should start off by informing them
that you (the lowrider) have ten leagaly registerd voters in your back pocket
ready and willing to cast there vote, and sign on whatever dotted line you present 
to them. and then pull out your list of name's...You see another reason polititions
dont think about us after the new's camera's are turned off and everybody goes
home, is because we are lowrider's, some of us have criminal records! there
for they think we cant vote! How much do you think any politition is going to take
anyone serious if he cant secure there vote at the pole's? but if you take ten lowrider rep's to a meating, and that ten has secured ten voters each., you now have 100 voter's stareing this fool in the face! and then when you got his attention,
that's the time to once again try to convince him her and the rest of them, 
that your not just one of many generations of negitive social dis-order! God bless 
homies.. and props and respect for trying to keep the line's of diolog open...


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm a little in the dark on this matter.... Why was the show canceled? It seemed to be a great success last year. I didn't hear of any problems.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 5 2009, 05:19 PM~14386364
> *I respect what ever it is you people are trying to overcome? i dont know the highland park issue, nor do i know what David is talking about when he said
> the Elysian park issue? (Elysian, my favorite spot evan though i dont come out
> much) Hear's my take on this or any other diolog that takes place between a
> ...



THANKS HYDROHYPE RESPECTIVELY RECIEVED.  :yes: :nicoderm: WITH A :werd: !

THIS WHY THIS IS EVER MORE ENCOURAGING THAT LOWRIDERS NOT JUST FROM L.A. BUT ANY PART CALI. AVAILABLE COME UNITED ON THIS. BECAUSE I KNOW THE MIND SET OF POLITICS OF POLITITIONS WELL. AND LIKE HYDRHYPE PUT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD OF POLITIONS THROWIN THE  FACE AND TELLING WHAT YOU WANT TO HEAR TO GAIN YOUR CONFIDENCE THEN FLIP TO THE SELL OUT SIDE BEHIND CLOSE DOORS. BUT WHAT MOST OF THESE ELECTED OFFICIALS ARE STILL AFTER ALL THESE YEARS ARE NAIEVE ABOUT IS THAT YOU REPRESENT THE MAJORITY OF THE BLACK AND ESPECIALLY THE BROWN DEEPLY INTERTWINED IN THE COMMUNITTY. AND FROM THE COMMUNITTY THAT IN TURN TO PUT IT SIMPLY THE MOST OF US HAVE SOMEBODY IN THE FAMILY OR KNOW SOMEBODY IN COMMUNITTY THAT ARE WELL RESPECTED LAW ABIDING TAX PAYING CITIZEN SOME WITH PROFESSIONAL CAREERS IN MANY LEVELS THAT HAPPENS TO OWN AND DRIVE LOWRIDER ON THERE OFF TIME.

WHAT THAT MEANS TO THE POLITICIANS MIND IS VOTE NUMBERS. THAT'S WHY MORE THAN EVER THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY MUST COME STRONG AS ATTENDING A CAR SHOW SO THEY'LL BE KNOW DOUPBT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY IS NOTHING TO TAKE LIGHTLY IF THE WISH TO STAY IN OFFICE FOR THERE NEXT TERM. {POWER TO THE PEOPLE}.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jul 5 2009, 05:38 PM~14386506
> *I'm a little in the dark on this matter.... Why was the show canceled? It seemed to be a great success last year. I didn't hear of any problems.
> *


WHICH ONE. THERE'S BEEN SEVERAL CANCELLATIONS FROM THE
CITY AND COOUNTIES. L.A. AND O.C.

MOST RECENTLY INDIVIDUALS JULY 5th 2009 BY THE CITY OF INGLEWOOD THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN TODAY. AND KEEP IN MIND IT'S TARGETING POSITIVE LOWRIDER EVENTS. :nicoderm: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jul 5 2009, 05:04 PM~14386250
> *WHEN and WHERE? LA GENTE CC, WILL SUPPORT
> *


GOOD LOOKIN LA GENTE CC! :uh: :biggrin: uffin: 

WESTSIDE66 WILL UPDATE EVERYONE AS SOON AS HE GET'S CONFORMATION ON THE DATE, TIME, AND LOCATION. :h5:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
DUKES CC SFV. CHAP.
LA GENTE CC
WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 5 2009, 04:48 PM~14386570
> *THANKS HYDROHYPE RESPECTIVELY RECIEVED.    :yes:  :nicoderm: WITH A  :werd: !
> 
> THIS WHY THIS IS EVER MORE ENCOURAGING THAT LOWRIDERS NOT JUST FROM L.A. BUT ANY PART CALI. AVAILABLE COME UNITED ON THIS. BECAUSE I KNOW THE MIND SET OF POLITICS OF POLITITIONS WELL. AND LIKE HYDRHYPE PUT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD OF POLITIONS THROWIN THE   FACE AND TELLING WHAT YOU WANT TO HEAR TO GAIN YOUR CONFIDENCE THEN FLIP TO THE SELL OUT SIDE BEHIND CLOSE DOORS. BUT WHAT MOST OF THESE ELECTED OFFICIALS ARE STILL AFTER ALL THESE YEARS ARE NAIEVE ABOUT IS THAT YOU REPRESENT THE MAJORITY OF THE BLACK AND ESPECIALLY THE BROWN DEEPLY INTERTWINED IN THE COMMUNITTY. AND FROM THE COMMUNITTY THAT IN TURN TO PUT IT SIMPLY THE MOST OF US HAVE SOMEBODY IN THE FAMILY OR KNOW SOMEBODY IN COMMUNITTY THAT ARE WELL RESPECTED LAW ABIDING TAX PAYING CITIZEN SOME WITH PROFESSIONAL CAREERS IN MANY LEVELS THAT HAPPENS TO OWN AND DRIVE LOWRIDER ON THERE OFF TIME.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

keep it posted let us know when its going down and we will make it CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

PLS. KEEP ME INFORMED ON DATE AND TIME SO WE CAN MAKE IT OUT . THANK YOU FOR THE HEADS UP , RAY


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

anything for the lowrider movement count on LA GENTE C.C LOS ANGELES CHAPTER just put when and where .


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The Family will be there for sure.


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

Techniques is down, lets us know when and where...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 5 2009, 08:03 PM~14387529
> *keep it posted let us know when its going down and we will make it CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> *



RITE ON CLASSIC STYLE! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Jul 5 2009, 09:18 PM~14388222
> *PLS. KEEP ME INFORMED ON DATE AND TIME SO WE CAN MAKE IT OUT . THANK YOU FOR THE HEADS UP ,  RAY
> *



MUCH PROPS TECHNIQUES!  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jul 5 2009, 09:53 PM~14388545
> *anything for the lowrider movement count on LA GENTE C.C LOS ANGELES CHAPTER just put when and where .
> *



CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH LA GENTE L.A. CHAP.! :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

if y'all say that the lowrider community has done stuff for the community and for non-profit organizations, why not try to get a representative from the organizations to speak on y'all behalf. it might help if someone outside the lowrider scene shows up and supports the lowriders. and it might help give y'all more credibility. my $.02

p.s. good luck with what y'all are tryin to accomplish


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jul 5 2009, 11:20 PM~14389551
> *The Family will be there for sure.
> *


THANKS FOR SHOWING WHAT FAMILY'S ALL ABOUT STRICTLY FAMILY! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jul 5 2009, 11:59 PM~14389906
> *Techniques is down, lets us know when and where...
> *



GOOD LOOKIN OUT AGAIN TECHNIQUES! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 6 2009, 12:10 AM~14390000
> *if y'all say that the lowrider community has done stuff for the community and for non-profit organizations, why not try to get a representative from the organizations to speak on y'all behalf. it might help if someone outside the lowrider scene shows up and supports the lowriders. and it might help give y'all more credibility. my $.02
> 
> p.s. good luck with what y'all are tryin to accomplish
> *



THANKS LIVNLOW713. WE ALREADY GOT SOME KEY PEOPLE LINED FOR THAT REPRESENTATION.      :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
DUKES CC SFV. CHAP.
LA GENTE CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
TECHNIQUES CC
WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 2 2009, 12:05 PM~14363096
> *This is David, Prez of WESTSIDE CC and 2 days ago I rcvd a phone call from Shooter of MELLINIUM CC. He called to ask if I ever heard back from coucilman Reyes thru email? Well I did not hear back from them. He informed me that he rcvd a phone call from Lynelle one of the councilman's assistants and that they would like to have another meeting with the Car Club Presidents and Solo riders that would to like to voice themselves regarding the cancellation of the Highland Park car show and the concerns that continue to go on with Elysian Park.
> 
> They would like to have a meeting again with us like we did some months ago. So for those of you that didn't attend last time, this would be a good oppurtunity for u guys to show.
> ...



TTT


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVO+Jul 5 2009, 12:40 PM~14385431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL KEEP U GUYS POSTED WITH DATE, TIME AND LOCATION AS SOON AS WE GET THAT INFO. 

DAMN THIS IS LOOKING GOOD AND THE LIST IS GETTIN BIGGER, THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

any info on a date?


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jul 6 2009, 09:06 AM~14392192
> *any info on a date?
> *


NOT YET SUNNY D.

THERE WAS GONNA BE A PHONE CALL MADE TODAY TO LET THEM KNOW THE COUNT WE HAVE SO FAR TO SEE WHERE THE MEETING SHOULD BE HELD SO AS SOON AS I GET THAT INFO, I'LL POST IT UP....


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

GOOD LUCK HOMIES FROM PHOENIX.........


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TIME AND LOC :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I WILL HAVE SOMEONE THERE FROM OHANA SO CAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

RCVD SOME INFO TODAY FELLAS, LOOKS LIKE THE MEETING MIGHT BE FRIDAY 7/17/09 AT ELYSIAN PARK AT AROUND 7PM 

GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE
Grace E. Simons Lodge 1025 Elysian Park Drive Los Angeles, CA 90012

THIS IS NOT CONFIRMED YET, WE ARE WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION AND WE SHOULD HAVE IT BY TOMORROW IT LOOKS LIKE. SO STAY TUNED AND WHEN ITS CONFIRMED TRUST ME I WILL POST IT........


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IM DOWN


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 6 2009, 04:56 PM~14395174
> *RCVD SOME INFO TODAY FELLAS, LOOKS LIKE THE MEETING MIGHT BE FRIDAY 7/17/09 AT ELYSIAN PARK AT AROUND 7PM
> 
> GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE
> ...


THANKS... LET ME KNOW ASAP... 

PAUL
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

I WANT TO THANK JROCK FOR STEPPING IN ON HIS OWN AND HELPING WITH THE COUNT AND ALSO IN HELPING TO SPREAD THE WORD OF THIS MEETING.

ALSO AGAIN I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HAS SHOWN INTEREST AND HAS GIVEN THIS TOPIC ITS SUPPORT.

I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING U GUYS IN PERSON THE DAY THIS MEETING TAKES PLACE.

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 6 2009, 03:04 PM~14395234
> *THANKS... LET ME  KNOW ASAP...
> 
> PAUL
> ...


YOUR WELCOME AND DONT TRIP I'LL GIVE U A CALL PAUL. I GOT UR NUMBER, JUST MAKE SURE TO PICK UP :0 ....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 6 2009, 02:56 PM~14395174
> *RCVD SOME INFO TODAY FELLAS, LOOKS LIKE THE MEETING MIGHT BE FRIDAY 7/17/09 AT ELYSIAN PARK AT AROUND 7PM
> 
> GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 6 2009, 05:08 PM~14395273
> *I WANT TO THANK JROCK FOR STEPPING IN ON HIS OWN AND HELPING WITH THE COUNT AND ALSO IN HELPING TO SPREAD THE WORD OF THIS MEETING.
> 
> ALSO AGAIN I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HAS SHOWN INTEREST AND HAS GIVEN THIS TOPIC ITS SUPPORT.
> ...





TTT! FOR THE PEOPLE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM RESPONSE. ANTIQUE STYLE WILL BE ON STAND BY FOR THE UPDATE OF THE MEETING!  :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=74760


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
DUKES CC SFV. CHAP.
LA GENTE CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
TECHNIQUES CC
UCE > {USO} CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
OHANA CC
MEXICA
ANTIQUE STYLE CC

WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 6 2009, 03:56 PM~14395174
> *RCVD SOME INFO TODAY FELLAS, LOOKS LIKE THE MEETING MIGHT BE FRIDAY 7/17/09 AT ELYSIAN PARK AT AROUND 7PM
> 
> GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE
> ...


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*THANKS WESTSIDER66 WAS COOL CHOPING IT UP WITH YOU TODAY AND THANKS FOR COMING TO MY HOUSE DISPENSA FOR ALL THE COMOTION WITH THE JEFITA* :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

* :thumbsup: TTT*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 6 2009, 06:07 PM~14396285
> *CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!    :thumbsup:  :worship:    :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> WESTSIDE CC
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MonteKarlo84 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 2 2009, 11:05 AM~14363096
> *This is David, Prez of WESTSIDE CC and 2 days ago I rcvd a phone call from Shooter of MELLINIUM CC. He called to ask if I ever heard back from coucilman Reyes thru email? Well I did not hear back from them. He informed me that he rcvd a phone call from Lynelle one of the councilman's assistants and that they would like to have another meeting with the Car Club Presidents and Solo riders that would to like to voice themselves regarding the cancellation of the Highland Park car show and the concerns that continue to go on with Elysian Park.
> 
> They would like to have a meeting again with us like we did some months ago. So for those of you that didn't attend last time, this would be a good oppurtunity for u guys to show.
> ...


Delegation LA CC will be there  
keep us posted of when & where...


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 6 2009, 03:56 PM~14395174
> *RCVD SOME INFO TODAY FELLAS, LOOKS LIKE THE MEETING MIGHT BE FRIDAY 7/17/09 AT ELYSIAN PARK AT AROUND 7PM
> 
> GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE
> ...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jul 6 2009, 07:09 PM~14397400
> *ITS ALL GOOD SHOOTER, IT WASNT NO PROBLEM HOMIE, MOMS JUST BEING MOMS..... :biggrin: AND THANKS FOR HAVING ME OVER HOMIE, TALK TO U SOON....  </span></span>*


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonteKarlo84_@Jul 6 2009, 07:37 PM~14397727
> *Delegation LA CC will be there
> keep us posted of when & where...
> *


U GOT IT HOMIE, WE'LL LET U KNOW CARNAL, JUST KEEP CHECKN THIS TOPIC  

THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
DUKES CC SFV. CHAP.
LA GENTE CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
TECHNIQUES CC
UCE > {USO} CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
OHANA CC
MEXICA
ANTIQUE STYLE CC
LA's FINEST CC
ENVIED LADIES CC
DELEGATION CC

WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

LISTEN EVERYBODY, PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS LINK THAT SHOOTER SENT ME ABOUT WHAT THE COMMUNITY OF ELYSIAN AND ECHO PARK POSTED UP ON THERE WEBSITE CALLED THE EASTSIDER LA. THIS INFO REACHED SHOOTERS HANDS THRU THE COUNCILMANS REPS, I ASUME VIA THE LOCAL COMMUNITY. 

THIS YOUTUBE VIDEO SHOWS SOME OF THE THINGS THAT CONCERN THE LOCAL CITIZENS AND THAT LAW ENFORECEMENT HAS A PROBLEM WITH. LIKE WHEN PEOPLE HOP AND SLOW DOWN TRAFFIC, THE LOUD MUSIC, BURNING RUBBER AND NOT PICKING UP THE TRASH AFTER THEMSELVES. THESE WERE ISSUES THAT WERE DISCUSSED AT THE FIRST MEETING. WE BELIEVE THAT VIDEO WAS OF A PICNIC THAT TOOK PLACE BEFORE THAT LAST MEETING

CHECK IT OUT, READ IT AND TELL ME WHAT U GUYS THINK.


http://www.theeastsiderla.com/2009/05/it-m...nd-tickets.html


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 6 2009, 08:31 PM~14398385
> *CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!    :thumbsup:  :worship:    :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> WESTSIDE CC
> ...


WOW WITH THIS MANY CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IF AT LEAST TWO HEADS PER CLUB SHOW UP WE ARE LOOKING AT ROUGHLY 70+ ATTENDING THIS MEETING, SO SHOOTER GIVE THEM THE NUMBER OF HEADS SO FAR ON YOUR NEXT CONVERSATION WITH THE CITY REPS..... :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 6 2009, 10:43 PM~14398519
> *LISTEN EVERYBODY, PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS LINK THAT SHOOTER SENT ME ABOUT WHAT THE COMMUNITY OF ELYSIAN AND ECHO PARK POSTED UP ON THERE WEBSITE CALLED THE EASTSIDER LA.  THIS INFO REACHED SHOOTERS HANDS THRU THE COUNCILMANS REPS, I ASUME VIA THE LOCAL COMMUNITY.
> 
> THIS YOUTUBE VIDEO SHOWS SOME OF THE THINGS THAT CONCERN THE LOCAL CITIZENS AND THAT LAW ENFORECEMENT HAS A PROBLEM WITH. LIKE WHEN PEOPLE HOP AND SLOW DOWN TRAFFIC, THE LOUD MUSIC, BURNING RUBBER AND NOT PICKING UP THE TRASH AFTER THEMSELVES. THESE WERE ISSUES THAT WERE DISCUSSED AT THE FIRST MEETING. WE BELIEVE THAT VIDEO WAS OF A PICNIC THAT TOOK PLACE BEFORE THAT LAST MEETING
> ...



:uh:  INTERESTING ARTICLE. I TOOK SOME POINTED NOTES AND ANALIZED THE POINTS STATED. I'LL GET BACK TO EVERYONE WITH MY POINT ON THE ISSUES BASED ON THE ARTICLE THIS EVENING. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: {JROCK} :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 6 2009, 09:00 PM~14398722
> *:uh:   INTERESTING ARTICLE. I TOOK SOME POINTED NOTES AND ANALIZED THE POINTS STATED.  I'LL GET BACK TO EVERYONE WITH MY POINT ON THE ISSUES BASED ON THE ARTICLE THIS EVENING.  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: {JROCK} :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 6 2009, 11:00 PM~14398722
> *:uh:   INTERESTING ARTICLE. I TOOK SOME POINTED NOTES AND ANALIZED THE POINTS STATED.  I'LL GET BACK TO EVERYONE WITH MY POINT ON THE ISSUES BASED ON THE ARTICLE THIS EVENING.  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: {JROCK} :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


OK. IN MY OPINION BASED ON WHAT I'VE JUST READ. THERE'S NO LEGITAMIT LEG TO STAND ON BASED ON A COUPLE OF THINGS WHICH IS BIAS, SEGRATION, FAVORTISM, AND CLASS STATUS. TO WHAT I READ AND UNDERSTOOD IS TO BROKEN DOWN TO COME TO REACH A CONCLUSION TO WHAT THE CITY WANT FROM THE LOWRIDERS OR SHALL WE SAY TAKE. 

1. TRASH. WHICH SEEMS TO BE THE NUMBER ONE ISSUE ON THE FOR FRONT. NOW AS WE ALL KNOW ACTIVITIES IN ALL PARKS THAT HAVE ACTIVITIES IN WETHER IT'S A BIRTHDAY PARTY, FAMILY REUNION, FESTIVAL, ETC. ALWAYS BY NATURE OF HUMAN BEING USUALLY IF NOT ALWAYS GENERATES LITTER WETHER INTENTIONAL OR NOT. POINT BEING TO THAT IS THE TAXES YOU AND I PAY COVER THE COST OF MAINTANING THE {PUBLIC} PARK. THAT WORD PUBLIC MEANS OPENESS FOR EVERYBODY THAT BEING THE COMMUNITTY. NOW IT WAS STATED EXTRA FEES ARE SOMETIME APPLIED FOR SPECIAL EVENTS AT THE PARK FOR CITY CLEAN UP AFTER THE EVENTS WHICH BY MEANS THE PARK PERMITS IF I'M CORRECT. NOW I'VE NEVER HEARD OR SEEN COMPLAINTS OF CAR CLUBS COMPLAINING ON ISSUES NOT WILLING TO PAY FOR THE CLEAN UP IF IT ALLOWS THERE FUNCTION TO CONTINUE THEN FOLLOWING THE CLEAN UP BY THE CITY. SO THAT'S A FAIR SERVICE FOR THE USERS OF THE PARK AS WELL AS THE CITY TO KEEP THE PARK MAINTAINED FOR EVERONE TO ENJOY ON THOSE NON SPECIAL EVENT DAYS. BUT ON THAT SUBJECT A QUESTIONS DRAWS UP. DOES THAT MEAN WHEN THE DODGERS GAME IS SCHEDULED WITH MAGNATUDE OF SPECTATORS HANGING AT THE PARK BEFORE THE GAME WITH BBQ's PICNICS ETC OR THE DODGERS STADIUM HELD ACCOUNTABLE WITH THE SAME EXPECTATIONS FROM THE CITY LIKE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY? OR HOW ABOUT MAJOR CONCERTS IF AND WHEN HELD AT THE DODGER STADIUM. WOULD THE CONCERT PROMOTERS HAVE TO GO THROUGH THE SAME HASSLE AND HURDLES AS WHAT WE ARE DEALING WITH NOW? JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT. SO THAT'S WHERE THAT EXCUSE OF TRASH BEING 1 OF THE ISSUES THAT DOESN'T HOLD WATER IF THE SO CALLED COMPLAINTS ARE NOT EQUALLY SHARED ON OTHER EVENTS THAT DOES NOT INVOLVE LOWRIDERS. 
:nicoderm:
2. NOISE. NOW YES WE DO LOVE OUR JAMS OR OUR LOUD CUSTOM HARLEYS. WHO DON'T? WELL THE PEOPLE WHO DON'T LIKE ARE PARTICULAR CULTURAL STYLE WHO PRODAMATELY NON LOWRIDERS THAT HAVE NOT LIVED IN ELYSIAN PARK A LONG TIME AND WANT TO CHANGE IT TO WHAT PLEASES THEM. THAT BEING A CLASS STATUS THING. THIS IS A MATTER OF CULTURAL DIFFERENCES COMBINED WITH COMMON SENSE AND COMMON COURTESY. THAT BEING SAID. IF IT'S 9AM FOR EXAMPLE TO 6 PM OR TO WHAT EVER THE CITY ORDINACE PERMITS IN REGARDS TO SOUND IN A PARK. THE RESIDENCES THAT COMPLAIN SHOULD HAVE NOT OR SHOULD NOT TAKE RESIDENCE NEAR A PUBLIC PARK OF ANY TYPE BECAUSE ACTIVITIES ARE FREQUENT TO HAPPEN. ESPECIALLY AT A PUBLIC PARK THAT HAS A LONG HISTORY OF EVENTS. I REMEMBER RECENTLY WHILE I WAS I REAL ESTATE APPRAISING CLASS. MY PROFESSOR EXPLAINED WHY PEOPLE WHO USED TO LOVE AND WANTED TO LIVE AT A GOLF COURSE SO THEY HAVE INSTANT ACCESS TO THE GOLF COURSE WHILE MAINTAINING THE HIGH PROFILE LIFESTYLE TREND OF LIVING. WELL AS TIME MOVED ON THERE WAS AN INCREASE IN SALE OF THOSE SAME UPPER CLASS PEOPLE I DIER NEED TO MOVE. THE REASON EXPLAINED THOSE HIGH UPPER CLASS PEOPLE WANTED TO MOVE WAS BECAUSE THEY COME TO REALIZE THAT THERE WINDOWS CONSTANTLY KEPT BEING BUSTED BY GOLF BALLS AT LEAST ONE HOUSE EVERY WEEK. AND AS WORD GOT OUT THE KIND OF PROBLEMS PEOPLE HAD LIVING AT THESE EXCLUSIVE GOLF PARKS THOSE HOME OWNERS HAD TROUBLE TRYING TO SELL THERE HOMES BECAUSE THE NEW BUYERS DON'T WANT TO GO THE SAME COSTLY EXPERIENCE THOSE HOME OWNERS AT THE PARK WERE GOING THROUGH. SO WHAT I'M SAYING IS THAT THESE INVISIBLE PEOPLE THAT ARE COMPLAINING ABOUT THE NOISE IN THE {PUBLIC} PARK DURING DAY LIGHT HOURS ARE NOT LEGITAMIT COMPLAINTS ELSE WHY WOULD THEY CHOOSE TO LIVE NEAR A PUBLIC PARK NEAR DODGER STADIUM I MIGHT ADD? 
:nicoderm: 

3. TRADITION AND HISTORY IN SOME AREAS OR LOCATION MAKE A LOCATION FAMOUS OR LEGEDARY OR BOTH. WHICH THE WORD TRADITION WAS WRITTEN IN THE ARTICLE. THIS WORD TRADITION IS VERY CRITICAL TO THE HISTORY OF PEOPLE, PLACE, AND TIME. ELYSIAN PARK OF L.A. AND TO ADD CHICANO PARK IN S.D. BOTH GOT THOSE ELEMENTS IN COMMON THAT'S MAKES IT SPECIAL FOR MANY TIMES FILMS AND VIDEOS WERE AND ARE MADE DUE IT'S IT'S HISTORY WHICH IN FACT WERE LOWRIDING. WITHOUT TRADITION THERE WOULD BE NO CERTAIN PARTS OF HISTORY AS WELL AS TRACEBILITY OF CULTURES. A PERFECT EXAMPLE THAT HAS A TIMELESS HISTORY ON THAT SUBJECT IS WHITTIER BLVD.. EVEN THOU TODAY THERE'S STRICT CRUISING LAWS. JUST THE MENTION OF THE NAME WHITTIER COMES UP. LOWRIDER OR LOWRIDING COMES UP {CHICO & THE MAN} :nicoderm: IT'S FAMOUS FROM HOLLYWOOD FILMS TO TOURISTS THAT SEEN MOVIES THAT INCLUDE WHITTIER. SO FOR PEOPLE OR ELECTED OFFICIALS TRYING TO PLEASE THESE SO CALLED COMPLAINING RESIDENTS ARE NOT JUST TRYING TO STOP LOWRIDING. THEY ARE TRYING TO STOP A CULTURE THAT ARE A PART OF YOUR PAST AND FUTURE OF YOUR HERITAGE. :worship: :werd: 

IN CONCLUSION. THE WAY I SEE IT. BASED ON NOT JUST WHAT IS WRITTEN ON THE ARTICLE BUT WHAT'S BEEN GOING ON LATELY FROM THE FREQUENT STOPPAGE OF POSITIVE LOWRIDER FUNCTIONS WITH LITTLE AND OR NO EXPLANATION/JUSTIFICATION. SEGRATION, DISCRIMINATION, BIAS, OR IN SOME PARTS UNDER LINE RACISM IS SURFACING IT'S HEAD IN PUBLIC OFFICE TO CLASSIFY WHAT'S EXCEPTABLE IN PUBLIC SOCIETY TODAY IN THERE EYES. NOT ONLY IS THAT UNEXCEPTABLE BUT IT'S UNAMERICAN. AND THAT'S WHAT NOT ANYBODY LIKE AND OTHER SERVED FOR TO DEFEND THE UNITED STATES.

EQUAL RIGHTS & JUSTICE FOR ALL. :werd: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66+Jul 6 2009, 03:56 PM~14395174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took some of the points down. Now there is a lot of history at the park. Has someone ever taken a video of special events at the park and after that special event is done, to show that non car club shows and picnics have trash problems. Is this a racial thing converted into what type of car someone drives??
Do the non car events pay for the city to clean it up? Why isn't the city cleaning up the trash if you are paying them to do that?? Just some questions that popped into my head when reading this.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 7 2009, 12:33 AM~14400179
> *OK. IN MY OPINION BASED ON WHAT I'VE JUST READ. THERE'S NO LEGITAMIT LEG TO STAND ON BASED ON A COUPLE OF THINGS WHICH IS BIAS, SEGRATION, FAVORTISM, AND CLASS STATUS. TO WHAT I READ AND UNDERSTOOD IS TO BROKEN DOWN TO COME TO REACH A CONCLUSION TO WHAT THE CITY WANT FROM THE LOWRIDERS OR SHALL WE SAY TAKE.
> 
> 1. TRASH. WHICH SEEMS TO BE THE NUMBER ONE ISSUE ON THE FOR FRONT. NOW AS WE ALL KNOW ACTIVITIES IN ALL PARKS THAT HAVE ACTIVITIES IN WETHER IT'S A BIRTHDAY PARTY, FAMILY REUNION, FESTIVAL, ETC. ALWAYS BY NATURE OF HUMAN BEING USUALLY IF NOT ALWAYS GENERATES LITTER WETHER INTENTIONAL OR NOT. POINT BEING TO THAT IS THE TAXES YOU AND I PAY COVER THE COST OF MAINTANING THE {PUBLIC} PARK. THAT WORD PUBLIC MEANS OPENESS FOR EVERYBODY THAT BEING THE COMMUNITTY. NOW IT WAS STATED EXTRA FEES ARE SOMETIME APPLIED FOR SPECIAL EVENTS AT THE PARK FOR CITY CLEAN UP AFTER THE EVENTS WHICH BY MEANS THE PARK PERMITS IF I'M CORRECT. NOW I'VE NEVER HEARD OR SEEN COMPLAINTS OF CAR CLUBS COMPLAINING ON ISSUES NOT WILLING TO PAY FOR THE CLEAN UP IF IT ALLOWS THERE FUNCTION TO CONTINUE THEN FOLLOWING THE CLEAN UP BY THE CITY. SO THAT'S A FAIR SERVICE FOR THE USERS OF THE PARK AS WELL AS THE CITY TO KEEP THE PARK MAINTAINED FOR EVERONE TO ENJOY ON THOSE NON SPECIAL EVENT DAYS. BUT ON THAT SUBJECT A QUESTIONS DRAWS UP. DOES THAT MEAN WHEN THE DODGERS GAME IS SCHEDULED WITH MAGNATUDE OF SPECTATORS HANGING AT THE PARK BEFORE THE GAME WITH BBQ's PICNICS ETC OR THE DODGERS STADIUM HELD ACCOUNTABLE WITH THE SAME EXPECTATIONS FROM THE CITY LIKE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY? OR HOW ABOUT MAJOR CONCERTS IF AND WHEN HELD AT THE DODGER STADIUM. WOULD THE CONCERT PROMOTERS HAVE TO GO THROUGH THE SAME HASSLE AND HURDLES AS WHAT WE ARE DEALING WITH NOW? JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT. SO THAT'S WHERE THAT EXCUSE OF TRASH BEING 1 OF THE ISSUES THAT DOESN'T HOLD WATER IF THE SO CALLED COMPLAINTS ARE NOT EQUALLY SHARED ON OTHER EVENTS THAT DOES NOT INVOLVE LOWRIDERS.
> ...


DAMN JROCK, U SHOULD RUN FOR COUNCILMAN. YOU HAVE MY VOTE..... :thumbsup: 

I'M PRETTY SURE U READ WHAT SOME OF THE PEOPLE COMMENTED ON, AND A SOME PEOPLE DIDNT MIND THE LOWRIDERS AT ELYSIAN PARK, THEY FELT THAT IT WAS A TRADITION AND EVEN CAME DOWN TO CHECK OUT THE RIDES.

OTHERS STATED THAT THEY PREFERRED THE LOWRIDERS THERE RATHER THAN THE DODGER TAILGATERS WHICH REALLY TRASH THE PARK UP.

OH AND BY THE WAY JROCK, VERY WELL WRITTEN...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

TTT :uh:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

I WILL HAVE SOME ONE THERE!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 7 2009, 10:39 AM~14402846
> *I WILL HAVE SOME ONE  THERE!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GREAT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 6 2009, 09:43 PM~14398519
> *LISTEN EVERYBODY, PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS LINK THAT SHOOTER SENT ME ABOUT WHAT THE COMMUNITY OF ELYSIAN AND ECHO PARK POSTED UP ON THERE WEBSITE CALLED THE EASTSIDER LA.  THIS INFO REACHED SHOOTERS HANDS THRU THE COUNCILMANS REPS, I ASUME VIA THE LOCAL COMMUNITY.
> 
> THIS YOUTUBE VIDEO SHOWS SOME OF THE THINGS THAT CONCERN THE LOCAL CITIZENS AND THAT LAW ENFORECEMENT HAS A PROBLEM WITH. LIKE WHEN PEOPLE HOP AND SLOW DOWN TRAFFIC, THE LOUD MUSIC, BURNING RUBBER AND NOT PICKING UP THE TRASH AFTER THEMSELVES. THESE WERE ISSUES THAT WERE DISCUSSED AT THE FIRST MEETING. WE BELIEVE THAT VIDEO WAS OF A PICNIC THAT TOOK PLACE BEFORE THAT LAST MEETING
> ...


dont just tell it here my brothers, tell it in the comment section at the bottom of the article on that site uffin: and let them know we appreciate them touching the subject because we're always getting the silent treatment when it comes to positive things we try to set up, wich everything at the park we as car clubs set up do it for a positive cause. its up to us to set our steps in stones, with out us sticking up and not speaking out for history at the park we will go unheard, unappreciated and outlawed at the park if we dont stand up for ourselves now that we have someone to listen to us uffin:

I wonder if they see us go out and help on a clean up days or plant a tree day that would make them start to understand we're regular people who have respect toward things and are just lookin for them as an outsider to the lowrider community to have a respect for what we do :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 7 2009, 09:35 AM~14401422
> *DAMN JROCK, U SHOULD RUN FOR COUNCILMAN.  YOU HAVE MY VOTE..... :thumbsup:
> 
> I'M PRETTY SURE U READ WHAT SOME OF THE PEOPLE COMMENTED ON, AND A SOME PEOPLE DIDNT MIND THE LOWRIDERS AT ELYSIAN PARK, THEY FELT THAT IT WAS A TRADITION AND EVEN CAME DOWN TO CHECK OUT THE RIDES.
> ...


***THANKS WESTSIDE. I'M PREPARING A SPECIAL MESSAGE FOR EVERYONE THAT WILL BE INVOLVED IN THE UPCOMING MEETING WHICH WILL BE [INSTRUMENTAL] TO MEETING AND ADDRESSING THE PUBLIC OFFICIALS. SO CHECK YOUR PM's MY LOWRIDER BROTHERS AND SISTERS. ***
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
DUKES CC SFV. CHAP.
LA GENTE CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
TECHNIQUES CC
UCE > {USO} CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
OHANA CC
MEXICA
ANTIQUE STYLE CC
LA's FINEST CC
ENVIED LADIES CC
DELEGATION CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

THE BIG BADD BLK AND BLUE ARE DOWN FOR THAT RIDE 

TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 2 2009, 12:05 PM~14363096
> *This is David, Prez of WESTSIDE CC and 2 days ago I rcvd a phone call from Shooter of MELLINIUM CC. He called to ask if I ever heard back from coucilman Reyes thru email? Well I did not hear back from them. He informed me that he rcvd a phone call from Lynelle one of the councilman's assistants and that they would like to have another meeting with the Car Club Presidents and Solo riders that would to like to voice themselves regarding the cancellation of the Highland Park car show and the concerns that continue to go on with Elysian Park.
> 
> They would like to have a meeting again with us like we did some months ago. So for those of you that didn't attend last time, this would be a good oppurtunity for u guys to show.
> ...


 :uh: WHENS THIS GONNA TAKE PLACE???


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 7 2009, 08:16 PM~14407423
> *:uh: WHENS THIS GONNA TAKE PLACE???
> *


X's 2


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 7 2009, 09:15 PM~14407410
> *THE BIG BADD BLK AND BLUE ARE DOWN FOR THAT RIDE
> 
> TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



MUCH RESPECT AND THANK YOU TOGETHER! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 7 2009, 09:16 PM~14407423
> *:uh: WHENS THIS GONNA TAKE PLACE???
> *


WESTSIDE66 IS GOING TO CONFIRM AND REINFORM EVERYONE ON THE EARLIER ANNOUNCEMENT ON THE LOCATION, DATE, AND TIME.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 7 2009, 09:52 PM~14407818
> *X's 2
> *



THANKS FOR YOUR INTEREST TO SUPPORT GROUPE!     

CONFIRMATION ON WHEN, WHERE AND WHAT TIME COMING ASAP BY WESTSIDE66.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
DUKES CC SFV. CHAP.
LA GENTE CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
TECHNIQUES CC
UCE > {USO} CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
OHANA CC
MEXICA
ANTIQUE STYLE CC
LA's FINEST CC
ENVIED LADIES CC
DELEGATION CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
TOGETHER CC
GROUPE CC RIV. CHAP.
WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 7 2009, 06:05 PM~14406186
> ****THANKS WESTSIDE. I'M PREPARING A SPECIAL MESSAGE FOR EVERYONE THAT WILL BE INVOLVED IN THE UPCOMING MEETING WHICH WILL BE [INSTRUMENTAL] TO MEETING AND ADDRESSING THE PUBLIC OFFICIALS. SO CHECK YOUR PM's MY LOWRIDER BROTHERS AND SISTERS. ***
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


I'll be looking out for that PM!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 2 2009, 12:05 PM~14363096
> *This is David, Prez of WESTSIDE CC and 2 days ago I rcvd a phone call from Shooter of MELLINIUM CC. He called to ask if I ever heard back from coucilman Reyes thru email? Well I did not hear back from them. He informed me that he rcvd a phone call from Lynelle one of the councilman's assistants and that they would like to have another meeting with the Car Club Presidents and Solo riders that would to like to voice themselves regarding the cancellation of the Highland Park car show and the concerns that continue to go on with Elysian Park.
> 
> They would like to have a meeting again with us like we did some months ago. So for those of you that didn't attend last time, this would be a good oppurtunity for u guys to show.
> ...



ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 6 2009, 03:56 PM~14395174
> *RCVD SOME INFO TODAY FELLAS, LOOKS LIKE THE MEETING MIGHT BE FRIDAY 7/17/09 AT ELYSIAN PARK AT AROUND 7PM
> 
> GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE
> ...


ttt


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

so was there a time and date yet. or im i to late to read this.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Jul 8 2009, 12:14 PM~14412397
> *so was there a time and date yet. or im i to late to read this.
> *


NOT TO LATE. WAITING FOR FINAL CONFIRMATION FROM WESTSIDE66.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM. THE COUNCIL IS DOWN FOR THE CAUSE AND STANDING BY FOR CONFIRMATION ON THE MEETING.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=74888


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
DUKES CC SFV. CHAP.
LA GENTE CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
TECHNIQUES CC
UCE > {USO} CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
OHANA CC
MEXICA
ANTIQUE STYLE CC
LA's FINEST CC
ENVIED LADIES CC
DELEGATION CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
TOGETHER CC
GROUPE CC RIV. CHAP.
COUNCIL CC
WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

YOU KNOW CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE AGAIN....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

IM DOWN FOR THE CAUSE... WHERE AND WHEN? JUST SAY THE WORD IM THERE... 



> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 8 2009, 12:20 PM~14412940
> *CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!    :thumbsup:  :worship:    :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> WESTSIDE CC
> ...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

Meeting date set 7/20/09 at 6pm location Grace E. Simmon Lodge at elysian park. We can meet around 5:30 thru 5:45 were the picnics are held then we can drive up to Grace Simons Lodge. I'm doing this from my phone so I can't post the map location right now. I'll post the map up later.


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 8 2009, 04:04 PM~14415164
> *Meeting date set 7/20/09 at 6pm location Grace E. Simmon Lodge at elysian park. We can meet around 5:30 thru 5:45 were the picnics are held then we can drive up to Grace Simons Lodge. I'm doing this from my phone so I can't post the map location right now. I'll post the map up later.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 8 2009, 04:04 PM~14415164
> *Meeting date set 7/20/09 at 6pm location Grace E. Simmon Lodge at elysian park. We can meet around 5:30 thru 5:45 were the picnics are held then we can drive up to Grace Simons Lodge. I'm doing this from my phone so I can't post the map location right now. I'll post the map up later.
> *



WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Jul 8 2009, 02:59 PM~14413896
> *YOU KNOW CITY WIDE C.C  WILL BE THERE AGAIN....
> *


GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK IN THE CAUSE CITY WIDE.  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
DUKES CC SFV. CHAP.
LA GENTE CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
TECHNIQUES CC
UCE > {USO} CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
OHANA CC
MEXICA
ANTIQUE STYLE CC
LA's FINEST CC
ENVIED LADIES CC
DELEGATION CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
TOGETHER CC
GROUPE CC RIV. CHAP.
COUNCIL CC
CITY WIDE CC
WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 8 2009, 04:04 PM~14415164
> *Meeting date set 7/20/09 at 6pm location Grace E. Simmon Lodge at elysian park. We can meet around 5:30 thru 5:45 were the picnics are held then we can drive up to Grace Simons Lodge. I'm doing this from my phone so I can't post the map location right now. I'll post the map up later.
> *




i'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

Spred the word of the date and time. I'm still not near a computer I'm on my phone but if some one can look up the map on how to get there n post it up on this topic I would really appreciate it.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 8 2009, 06:59 PM~14416217
> *Spred the word of the date and time. I'm still not near a computer I'm on my phone but if some one can look up the map on how to get there n post it up on this topic I would really appreciate it.
> *












DATE 7/20/09 TIME: 6:00PM


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 8 2009, 05:04 PM~14415164
> *Meeting date set 7/20/09 at 6pm location Grace E. Simmon Lodge at elysian park. We can meet around 5:30 thru 5:45 were the picnics are held then we can drive up to Grace Simons Lodge. I'm doing this from my phone so I can't post the map location right now. I'll post the map up later.
> *




COOL. GIVES ME MORE TIME...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 8 2009, 07:15 PM~14417533
> *COOL. GIVES ME MORE TIME...
> *


I'm glad to hear that, c u there.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

DATE 7/20/09 TIME: 6:00PM


----------



## New Creations (Jul 9, 2009)

New Creations

Let us know when, where and we will be there.


----------



## New Creations (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 8 2009, 05:46 PM~14416088
> *CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!    :thumbsup:  :worship:    :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> WESTSIDE CC
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I will be out of town, but will make sure we have a rep there!!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Creations_@Jul 8 2009, 09:12 PM~14419155
> *New Creations
> 
> Let us know when, where and we will be there.
> *


JUST LOOK RIGHT ABOVE YOUR POST, THE MAP, ADDRESS, DATE AND TIME ARE THERE.

JULY 20TH, AT 6PM. LOCATION GRACE E SIMMONS LODGE


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 8 2009, 09:21 PM~14419248
> *I will be out of town, but will make sure we have a rep there!!!
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT, BUT YES THAT WILL BE GREAT IF U CAN HAVE A REP THERE......


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

JUST TO LET U GUYS KNOW THAT MAPQUEST LINK IS KINDA WRONG IT WILL TAKE U TO THE ENTRANCE TO DODGER STADIUM IT LOOKS LIKE. PLEASE FOLLOW THAT MAP I POSTED ON PAGE 8. IT HAS DETAILED INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO GET THERE. I FOUND THAT BY LOOKING UP THE LODGE ITSELF.

IF U GUYS CAN BE AT THE PICNIC LOCATION. WE ARE GONNA TRY TO MEET THERE BEFORE 6PM SO THAT WE CAN ROLL TO THE MEETING TOGETHER ESPECIALLY FOR THOSE THAT DIDNT GO LAST TIME. IF NOT PAY ATTENTION TO THAT MAP ON PAGE 8.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HERE IT IS AGAIN JUST TO KEEP IT FRESH ON THIS TOPIC.

MEETING IS SET FOR JULY 20TH 2009 AT ELYSIAN PARK, GRACE E SIMMONS LODGE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 9 2009, 12:03 AM~14419807
> *HERE IT IS AGAIN JUST TO KEEP IT FRESH ON THIS TOPIC.
> 
> MEETING IS SET FOR JULY 20TH 2009 AT ELYSIAN PARK, GRACE E SIMMONS LODGE.
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
SOFTIN
CCHAVEZ1
INDIVIDUALS CC
MAJESTICS CC
VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY
DEVOTIONS CC
DUKES CC SFV. CHAP.
LA GENTE CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
TECHNIQUES CC
UCE > {USO} CC
UNIQUES CC LA CHAP.
OHANA CC
MEXICA
ANTIQUE STYLE CC
LA's FINEST CC
ENVIED LADIES CC
DELEGATION CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
TOGETHER CC
GROUPE CC RIV. CHAP.
COUNCIL CC
CITY WIDE CC
NEW CREATIONS CC
STILO-G
WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO PRESERVE THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 2 2009, 04:58 PM~14366024
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 9 2009, 07:05 AM~14421426
> *ttt
> *


hey guys softin is putting a letter together. lets help her out with dates, times, shows and causes for shows. she mainly needs fundraisers that the lowriding community have done to help somthing or someone..
i support "softin" in this 
COME ON GUYS LETS HELP HER its not only for her is for US as well 
lets get those questions we have ready for the meeting so we don't look ignorant when we get there :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jul 9 2009, 07:55 AM~14421764
> *hey guys softin is putting a letter together. lets help her out with dates, times, shows and causes for shows. she mainly needs fundraisers that the lowriding community have done to help somthing or someone..
> i support "softin" in this
> COME ON GUYS LETS HELP HER its not only for her is for US as well
> ...


Also dates and other events not show related she wants as well. Community events that we've helped out in, done things for, like park clean up days, food can drives, toys for tots, funeral's that are not family related like Sandra Cantu that was done up north by Sinful Pleasures, car washes etc etc. Everything. email it to her at [email protected]. I think it would be better to email her then PM her because of space allowed for PM's.

Someone else on here made a valid point. Need names of registered voters.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jul 9 2009, 06:55 AM~14421764
> *hey guys softin is putting a letter together. lets help her out with dates, times, shows and causes for shows. she mainly needs fundraisers that the lowriding community have done to help somthing or someone..
> i support "softin" in this
> COME ON GUYS LETS HELP HER its not only for her is for US as well
> ...





> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 9 2009, 07:14 AM~14421904
> *Also dates and other events not show related she wants as well.  Community events that we've helped out in, done things for, like park clean up days, food can drives, toys for tots, funeral's that are not family related like Sandra Cantu that was done up north by Sinful Pleasures, car washes etc etc.  Everything. email it to her at [email protected].  I think it would be better to email her then PM her because of space allowed for PM's.
> 
> Someone else on here made a valid point.  Need names of registered voters.
> *


THANKS "SOFTIN" FOR STEPPING IN TO SUPPORT THIS CAUSE.

THAT IS TRUE. A LOT OF CAR CLUBS, HAVE CAR SHOWS FOR FUNDRAISING AND TO GIVE TO CHILDREN OR BACK TO THE COMMINITY. SO FOR THOSE CLUBS THAT ARE READING THIS TOPIC, PLEASE REPLY ON THIS TOPIC SO THAT WE CAN START GENARATING A LIST OF WHAT CAR CLUBS HAVE DONE WHAT SHOWS AND FOR WHAT CHARITY OR CAUSE SO THAT WE CAN SHOW THAT LIST AT THE MEETING.

THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY KNOWS THAT THESE SHOWS AND EVENTS ARE DONE, BUT THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE THAT DONT KNOW THAT THESE EVENTS ARE DONE BY THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BECAUSE IT NEVER GETS MEDIA ATTENTION OR PUT ON THE NEWSPAPERS. THE ONLY THINGS THAT GET ATTENTION IS SOME OF THE FEW NEGATIVE THINGS. AND THEN THAT GETS BLOWN OUT OF PROPORTION.

SO PLEASE CLUBS, POST THAT INFO UP IT WOULD REALLY HELP......


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 8 2009, 04:04 PM~14415164
> *Meeting date set 7/20/09 at 6pm location Grace E. Simmon Lodge at elysian park. We can meet around 5:30 thru 5:45 were the picnics are held then we can drive up to Grace Simons Lodge. I'm doing this from my phone so I can't post the map location right now. I'll post the map up later.
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>
DAMMIT CANT MAKE IT ON THAT DATE...IF IT WAS ON THE WEEKEND I WOULD'VE BEEN DOWN.....</span>


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 9 2009, 09:50 AM~14422198
> *THANKS "SOFTIN" FOR STEPPING IN TO SUPPORT THIS CAUSE.
> 
> THAT IS TRUE. A LOT OF CAR CLUBS, HAVE CAR SHOWS FOR FUNDRAISING AND TO GIVE TO CHILDREN OR BACK TO THE COMMINITY. SO FOR THOSE CLUBS THAT ARE READING THIS TOPIC, PLEASE REPLY ON THIS TOPIC SO THAT WE CAN START GENARATING A LIST OF WHAT CAR CLUBS HAVE DONE WHAT SHOWS AND FOR WHAT CHARITY OR CAUSE SO THAT WE CAN SHOW THAT LIST AT THE MEETING.
> ...



THAT'S GOOD AND IMPORTANT. TRUTH IS NUMEROUS OF THESE OFFICIALS KNOW ABOUT THE POSITIVE THING THE LOWRIDERS DO. THAT'S WHY THEY HIT UP THE LOWRIDERS WHEN THEY NEED SOME LOWS IN PARADES OR TRY TO GET SOME UPCOMING ELECTION SUPPORT BECAUSE THEY KNOW YOU ARE FROM THE COMMUNITY. BUT THE TWIST TO ALL THIS YOU NO LONGER ACCEPTED IN THEIR EYES ONCE THEY GET INTO OFFFICE AFTER GETTING THE SEAT THAT YOU THE PEOPLE GOT THEM THERE.BUT THAT'S WHY IT'S THE MOST IMPORTANT AND MOST CRITICAL PART OF THE ISSUE IN REGARDS TO LOWRIDERS AND THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY IS THAT WE GET THE MOST DISCRIMINATION MORE THAN ANY OTHER CAR HOBBY AND PAST TIME. IF THIS SUBJECT IS NOT ADDRESSED AT THE FULLEST IT WON'T MATTER WHAT POSITIVE CONTRIBUTIONS WE HAVE DONE OR UPCOMING. SO THIS NEGATIVE STEREO TYPING FROM ELECTED OFFICIALS TO LAW ENFORCEMENT WHO ARE MOSTLY ON THE SAME PAGE NEEDS TO GRABBED BY THE JUGULAR BY ADDRESSING AND DEFENDING ARE CIVIL RIGHTS AND HAVING THE SAME RIGHTS AND EQUAL TREATMENT AS THE HOT RODDERS. CLASSIC, AND HARLEY DAVIDSON RIDERS AS LAW ABIDING TAX PAYING CITIZENS OF THE COMMUNITY AND THE UNITED STATES. :nicoderm: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

this would be a great point to make last year or the year before a car club had a picnic cruise type at a detention center here in LA county not sure of the city but it was to keep kids off gangs can anyone remember this event. i remember this cause i was invited.. this would be a good one! ! ! !


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 9 2009, 11:01 AM~14424023
> *
> DAMMIT CANT MAKE IT ON THAT DATE...IF IT WAS ON THE WEEKEND I WOULD'VE BEEN DOWN.....
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 9 2009, 08:50 AM~14422198
> *THANKS "SOFTIN" FOR STEPPING IN TO SUPPORT THIS CAUSE.
> 
> THAT IS TRUE. A LOT OF CAR CLUBS, HAVE CAR SHOWS FOR FUNDRAISING AND TO GIVE TO CHILDREN OR BACK TO THE COMMINITY. SO FOR THOSE CLUBS THAT ARE READING THIS TOPIC, PLEASE REPLY ON THIS TOPIC SO THAT WE CAN START GENARATING A LIST OF WHAT CAR CLUBS HAVE DONE WHAT SHOWS AND FOR WHAT CHARITY OR CAUSE SO THAT WE CAN SHOW THAT LIST AT THE MEETING.
> ...


It's my pleasure!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 8 2009, 11:03 PM~14419807
> *HERE IT IS AGAIN JUST TO KEEP IT FRESH ON THIS TOPIC.
> 
> MEETING IS SET FOR JULY 20TH 2009 AT ELYSIAN PARK, GRACE E SIMMONS LODGE.
> ...


HEY BRO IS THIS WHERE WE ARE GOING TO MEET AT?


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 9 2009, 01:49 PM~14424656
> *THAT'S GOOD AND IMPORTANT. TRUTH IS NUMEROUS OF THESE OFFICIALS KNOW ABOUT THE POSITIVE THING THE LOWRIDERS DO. THAT'S WHY THEY HIT UP THE LOWRIDERS WHEN THEY NEED SOME LOWS IN PARADES OR TRY TO GET SOME UPCOMING ELECTION SUPPORT BECAUSE THEY KNOW YOU ARE FROM THE COMMUNITY. BUT THE TWIST TO ALL THIS YOU NO LONGER ACCEPTED IN THEIR EYES ONCE THEY GET INTO OFFFICE AFTER GETTING THE SEAT THAT YOU THE PEOPLE GOT THEM THERE.BUT THAT'S WHY IT'S THE MOST IMPORTANT AND MOST CRITICAL PART OF THE ISSUE IN REGARDS TO LOWRIDERS AND THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY IS THAT WE GET THE MOST DISCRIMINATION MORE THAN ANY OTHER CAR HOBBY AND PAST TIME. IF THIS SUBJECT IS NOT ADDRESSED AT THE FULLEST IT WON'T MATTER WHAT POSITIVE CONTRIBUTIONS WE HAVE DONE OR UPCOMING. SO THIS NEGATIVE STEREO TYPING FROM ELECTED OFFICIALS TO LAW ENFORCEMENT WHO ARE MOSTLY ON THE SAME PAGE NEEDS TO GRABBED BY THE JUGULAR BY ADDRESSING AND DEFENDING ARE CIVIL RIGHTS AND HAVING THE SAME RIGHTS AND EQUAL TREATMENT AS THE HOT RODDERS. CLASSIC, AND HARLEY DAVIDSON RIDERS AS LAW ABIDING TAX PAYING  CITIZENS OF THE COMMUNITY AND THE UNITED STATES.  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


you are going to need proof of the discrimination and not just statements. have yall tryed to reach out to some of the hot rod clubs and harley clubs to see if they whant to help your cause. go around the neighborhood thats by the park and get the residents that dont mind the shows and picnick to support you as well, that way they wont say that the community is against the lowriders.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 9 2009, 06:46 PM~14428839
> *HEY BRO IS THIS WHERE WE ARE GOING TO MEET AT?
> *


No these are directions to the meeting spot. If u want to meet up b4 the meeting we r gonna meet where the picnics r held.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 9 2009, 10:51 PM~14430220
> *you are going to need proof of the discrimination and not just statements. have yall tryed to reach out to some of the hot rod clubs and harley clubs to see if they whant to help your cause. go around the neighborhood thats by the park and get the residents that dont mind the shows and picnick to support you as well, that way they wont say that the community is against the lowriders.
> *



WELL ACTUALLY. IT'S NOT THAT SIMPLE. FOR THE FIRST PART OF PROOF OF DISCRIMINATION. IT'S A 2 WAY STREET. WE CAN ASK FOR PROOF THAT PUBLIC OFFICIALS AND LAW ENFORCEMENT ARE NOT DISCRIMINATING TOWARDS LOWRIDERS. AND THE MORE LIKELY ANSWER WE WOULD AND EXPECT TO HEAR IS "WE DON'T DISCRIMINATE" BUT THE PROOF IS CONSISTANT WHEN LOWRIDERS SHOWS ARE PLANNED IN ADVANCE WITH PERMITS AND OTHER LEGAL REQUIREMENTS ARE MET WETHER A NEW SHOW OR A ANNUAL TRADITIONAL SHOW THEN SUDDENLY BEFORE THE SHOW IS TO BEGIN IT'S CANCELLED BY EITHER LAW ENFORCEMENT OR THE CITY WITH EITHER A FLAKEY EXCUSE OR MOST TIME NO EXPLANATION AT ALL.
BUT WHEN HOT RODDERS, IMPORTS, CLASSICS, HARLEY DAVIDSONS, ETC. HAVE THERE FUNCTIONS IT USUALLY GOES THROUGH WITH NO INTERFERENCE FROM THE CITY OR LAW ENFORCEMENT. SO THAT'S ARE PROOF ESPECIALLY IF WE DOCUMENT HOW MANY RECENT LOWRIDER FUNCTIONS HAVE BEEN SHUTDOWN WITH NO LEGITAMENT REASONS THIS YEAR ALONE WHILE OTHER STYLE AUTOMOTIVE SHOWS GO ON WITH OUT HITCH. SO THE QUESTION TO REALLY ASK IS HOW THE OFFICIALS GOING TO EXPLAIN WHY THE LOWRIDER SHOWS ARE BEING MOSTLY TARGETED TO BE SHUT DOWN MORE THAN ANY OTHER AUTOMOTIVE SHOWS IN CALIFORNIA BUT NOT CALL IT SEGRAGATING OR DISCRIMINATING. 
AND AS FOR THE RESIDENCE. THEY KNEW THE DEAL WHEN THE MOVED IN THE LOCATION NEAR PUBLIC PARKS. THAT'S LIKE MOVING INTO A HOUSE ON CRENSHAW BLVD. YOU EXPECT THE BLVD. TO BE QUIET AND TWANGUEL BECAUSE YOU LIVE THERE NOW? :no: :nicoderm: [NO]. IT'S NOT REALISTIC. IT'S A PUBLIC PARK. EVERYONE HAS THE RIGHT TO USE IT EQUALLY AS TAX PAYERS REGARDLESS WHAT YOU DRIVE OR WHAT OCCASSION. ANYTHING LESS IS SEGRATION AND DISCRIMINATION. BOTTOM LINE. :nicoderm: :werd: :yes: :yessad:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 9 2009, 10:18 PM~14430505
> *WELL ACTUALLY. IT'S NOT THAT SIMPLE. FOR THE FIRST PART OF PROOF OF DISCRIMINATION. IT'S A 2 WAY STREET. WE CAN ASK FOR PROOF THAT PUBLIC OFFICIALS AND LAW ENFORCEMENT ARE NOT DISCRIMINATING TOWARDS LOWRIDERS. AND THE MORE LIKELY ANSWER WE WOULD AND EXPECT TO HEAR IS "WE DON'T DISCRIMINATE" BUT THE PROOF IS CONSISTANT WHEN LOWRIDERS SHOWS ARE PLANNED IN ADVANCE WITH PERMITS AND OTHER LEGAL REQUIREMENTS ARE MET WETHER A NEW SHOW OR A ANNUAL TRADITIONAL SHOW THEN SUDDENLY BEFORE THE SHOW IS TO BEGIN IT'S CANCELLED BY EITHER LAW ENFORCEMENT OR THE CITY WITH EITHER A FLAKEY EXCUSE OR MOST TIME NO EXPLANATION AT ALL.
> BUT WHEN HOT RODDERS, IMPORTS, CLASSICS, HARLEY DAVIDSONS, ETC. HAVE THERE FUNCTIONS IT USUALLY GOES THROUGH WITH NO INTERFERENCE FROM THE CITY OR LAW ENFORCEMENT. SO THAT'S ARE PROOF ESPECIALLY IF WE DOCUMENT HOW MANY RECENT LOWRIDER FUNCTIONS HAVE BEEN SHUTDOWN WITH NO LEGITAMENT REASONS THIS YEAR ALONE WHILE OTHER STYLE AUTOMOTIVE SHOWS GO ON WITH OUT HITCH. SO THE QUESTION TO REALLY ASK IS HOW THE OFFICIALS GOING TO EXPLAIN WHY  THE LOWRIDER SHOWS ARE BEING MOSTLY TARGETED TO BE SHUT DOWN MORE THAN ANY OTHER AUTOMOTIVE SHOWS IN CALIFORNIA BUT NOT CALL IT SEGRAGATING OR DISCRIMINATING.
> AND AS FOR THE RESIDENCE. THEY KNEW THE DEAL WHEN THE MOVED IN THE LOCATION NEAR PUBLIC PARKS. THAT'S LIKE MOVING INTO A HOUSE ON CRENSHAW BLVD. YOU EXPECT THE BLVD. TO BE QUIET AND TWANGUEL BECAUSE YOU LIVE THERE NOW?  :no:  :nicoderm: [NO]. IT'S NOT REALISTIC. IT'S A PUBLIC PARK. EVERYONE HAS THE RIGHT TO USE IT EQUALLY AS TAX PAYERS REGARDLESS WHAT YOU DRIVE OR WHAT OCCASSION. ANYTHING LESS IS SEGRATION AND DISCRIMINATION. BOTTOM LINE.  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :yes:  :yessad:
> *


that is soo true !! !! !!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

SI SE PUEDE!!!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

*TTT*.....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jul 10 2009, 02:02 PM~14435586
> *TTT.....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

I don't know about you guys but I've been to like ONLY 2 or 3 Hot Rod shows and what amazed me about them is that after the shows were over they left NO TRASH whatsoever. They seem to clean up after themselves. You looked down the street where they were held and nothing was left behind. I think that's an important issue when it comes to using a public place for a show or picnic. Whether you have a cleaning crew to clean up after the show or shows but it does look bad when people don't clean up after themselves. People will stereotype. One can mess it for all, all can mess it up for one!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

keep up the good work!! much respect to you riders


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope to see everyone at the meeting

TTT


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 11 2009, 07:44 AM~14442031
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 11 2009, 08:40 PM~14446243
> *ttt
> *


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

REMEMBER FELLAS 7/20/09 IS THE MEETING AT ELYSIAN PARK, I HOPE EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED INTEREST, SHOW'S UP.

SEE YA THERE
6pm </span>


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 10 2009, 10:27 AM~14433356
> *SI SE PUEDE!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> REMEMBER FELLAS 7/20/09 IS THE MEETING AT ELYSIAN PARK, I HOPE EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED INTEREST, SHOW'S UP.
> 
> SEE YA THERE
> 6pm </span>
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 13 2009, 12:41 PM~14459201
> *
> *


SIMON QUE SI....... :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

JUST KEEPING IT FRESH ON EVERYBODY MIND......


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*TTMFT*


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!  

JUST A SIDE NOTE FOR EVERYONE. L.A. MADE A DECISION TO PAY FOR MICHAEL JACKSON FUNERAL TO THE SUM OF 1.4 MILLION DOLLARS. WHILE SUPPOSEDLY BEING BROKE. I BRING THIS TO EVERYONES ATTENTION BECAUSE IT WAS MENTIONED IN SOME FASHION THAT PART OF THEIR REASONS AND I MEAN PART OF THEIR REASONS WAS COSTS IN REGARDS OF LOWRIDER SHOWS LIKE HIGHLAND PARK FOR EXAMPLE. SO AGAIN. 1.4 MILLION LOS ANGELES IS EXCEPTING THE TAB OF MICHAEL JACKSON FUNERAL. INFO. SOURCE SEEN ON DAILY BULLETIN NEWSPAPER AS WELL AS VARIOUS WEBSITES LIKE THESE.
:nicoderm:

http://perezhilton.com/2009-07-09-michael-...yers-14-million

LA TIMES
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-ja...0,7178071.story


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 16 2009, 12:31 AM~14489981
> *TTT!
> 
> JUST A SIDE NOTE FOR EVERYONE. L.A. MADE A DECISION TO PAY FOR MICHAEL JACKSON FUNERAL TO THE SUM OF 1.4 MILLION DOLLARS. WHILE SUPPOSEDLY BEING BROKE. I BRING THIS TO EVERYONES ATTENTION BECAUSE IT WAS MENTIONED IN SOME FASHION THAT PART OF THEIR REASONS AND I MEAN PART OF THEIR REASONS WAS COSTS IN REGARDS OF LOWRIDER SHOWS LIKE HIGHLAND PARK FOR EXAMPLE. SO AGAIN. 1.4 MILLION LOS ANGELES IS EXCEPTING THE TAB OF MICHAEL JACKSON FUNERAL.  INFO. SOURCE SEEN ON DAILY BULLETIN NEWSPAPER AS WELL AS VARIOUS WEBSITES LIKE THESE.
> ...


   :scrutinize:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 16 2009, 06:47 AM~14490838
> *    :scrutinize:
> *



TTT! 

JUST A SIDE NOTE FOR EVERYONE. L.A. MADE A DECISION TO PAY FOR MICHAEL JACKSON FUNERAL TO THE SUM OF 1.4 MILLION DOLLARS. WHILE SUPPOSEDLY BEING BROKE. I BRING THIS TO EVERYONES ATTENTION BECAUSE IT WAS MENTIONED IN SOME FASHION THAT PART OF THEIR REASONS AND I MEAN PART OF THEIR REASONS WAS COSTS IN REGARDS OF LOWRIDER SHOWS LIKE HIGHLAND PARK FOR EXAMPLE. SO AGAIN. 1.4 MILLION LOS ANGELES IS EXCEPTING THE TAB OF MICHAEL JACKSON FUNERAL. INFO. SOURCE SEEN ON DAILY BULLETIN NEWSPAPER AS WELL AS VARIOUS WEBSITES LIKE THESE.


http://perezhilton.com/2009-07-09-michael-...yers-14-million

LA TIMES
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-ja...0,7178071.story

This post has been edited by JROCK: Today, 12:52 AM 

:0 :angry: :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 16 2009, 07:47 AM~14490838
> *    :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: I KMOW! :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 16 2009, 07:51 AM~14490866
> *TTT!
> 
> JUST A SIDE NOTE FOR EVERYONE. L.A. MADE A DECISION TO PAY FOR MICHAEL JACKSON FUNERAL TO THE SUM OF 1.4 MILLION DOLLARS. WHILE SUPPOSEDLY BEING BROKE. I BRING THIS TO EVERYONES ATTENTION BECAUSE IT WAS MENTIONED IN SOME FASHION THAT PART OF THEIR REASONS AND I MEAN PART OF THEIR REASONS WAS COSTS IN REGARDS OF LOWRIDER SHOWS LIKE HIGHLAND PARK FOR EXAMPLE. SO AGAIN. 1.4 MILLION LOS ANGELES IS EXCEPTING THE TAB OF MICHAEL JACKSON FUNERAL. INFO. SOURCE SEEN ON DAILY BULLETIN NEWSPAPER AS WELL AS VARIOUS WEBSITES LIKE THESE.
> ...


SO AGAIN. ONE OF THE EXCUSES IS ABOUT MONEY IS ONE THE EXCUSES THAT EXCUSE DOES NOT HAVE SOLID GROUND AND NO LEG TO STAND ON. 
:nicoderm:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 15 2009, 11:31 PM~14489981
> *TTT!
> 
> JUST A SIDE NOTE FOR EVERYONE. L.A. MADE A DECISION TO PAY FOR MICHAEL JACKSON FUNERAL TO THE SUM OF 1.4 MILLION DOLLARS. WHILE SUPPOSEDLY BEING BROKE. I BRING THIS TO EVERYONES ATTENTION BECAUSE IT WAS MENTIONED IN SOME FASHION THAT PART OF THEIR REASONS AND I MEAN PART OF THEIR REASONS WAS COSTS IN REGARDS OF LOWRIDER SHOWS LIKE HIGHLAND PARK FOR EXAMPLE. SO AGAIN. 1.4 MILLION LOS ANGELES IS EXCEPTING THE TAB OF MICHAEL JACKSON FUNERAL.  INFO. SOURCE SEEN ON DAILY BULLETIN NEWSPAPER AS WELL AS VARIOUS WEBSITES LIKE THESE.
> ...


THAT JUST MAKES ME WANNA :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 16 2009, 03:47 PM~14495120
> *THAT JUST MAKES ME WANNA  :barf:
> *


TTT! :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 16 2009, 10:54 AM~14492852
> *:uh: I KMOW!  :uh:
> *


dumbfounded over here on that one!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 07:56 AM~14501552
> *dumbfounded over here on that one!
> *


TRY NOT TO BE SUPRISED. THEY THINK WE DON'T READ OR WATCH THE NEWS TO SEE WHAT GOING ON IN SOCIETY OR THE WORLD LIKE THEY DO.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 17 2009, 10:59 AM~14503423
> *TRY NOT TO BE SUPRISED. THEY THINK WE DON'T READ OR WATCH THE NEWS TO SEE WHAT GOING ON IN SOCIETY OR THE WORLD LIKE THEY DO.
> *


OMG! I'm just in shock on this! I can't help but to be shocked at it.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 01:17 PM~14504263
> *OMG!  I'm just in shock on this!  I can't help but to be shocked at it.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 17 2009, 06:12 PM~14507300
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Maybe we should do a documentary on the lowrider community! Show society what its really about!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 08:20 PM~14507772
> *Maybe we should do a documentary on the lowrider community!  Show society what its really about!
> *


YOUR HEART IS IN THE RIGHT PLACE. BUT IT'S NOT UNDERSTANDING ABOUT WANTING TO KNOW WHAT'S THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITTY IS ALL ABOUT FOR FOR THEM. IT'S ABOUT SOCIAL CLASS FOR THEM. THAT'S WHEN CLUB REPS COME TO LISTEN, REPRESENT, AND OR SPEAK ON CONCERNS OR SUGGESTIONS IN A PROFFESSIONAL MANNER JUST LIKE A JOB ENVIRENMENT IT WOULD BENEFICIAL FOR ALL ATTENDING CLUB MEMBERS TO COME IN EITHER OF COURSE CASUAL, BUSINESS OR BELIEVE OR NOT WORK CLOTHING BUT NOT THE CLUB SHIRTS THE DAY OF THE MEETING EVEN IF IT WAS WORE BEFORE. NOW I KNOW SOME PEOPLE ARE READING THIS PART IN A :scrutinize: WHY IS THAT?

THE REASON I SAY THIS FOR CLARIFICATION IS THAT THE OFFICIALS NEED TO SEE IN THERE OWN EYE'S FACE TO FACE IN REAL LIFE THAT YOU ARE THE NURSES, BUSINESS MEN, BANKERS, LOAN OFFICERS, INSURANCE BROKERS, REAL ESTATE AGENTS, DOCTORS, LAWYERS, WELDERS, AUTO TECHNICIANS, ELECTRICIONS, MANUFACTURER, FIRE FIGHTER, A/C AND HEATING TECHNICIAN, PLUMBER, FLIGHT ATTENDANT, PILOT, BUS DRIVER, LIMO DRIVER, STORE MANAGER, CASHIER, SECURITY OFFICER, CONSTRUCTION WORKER, AMBULANCE DRIVER, AND YES EVEN LAW ENFORCEMENT; ETC. BY THEM SEEING WHO YOU THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY ARE IN THEIR OWN EYES WHO YOU REALLY ARE BEHIND THE CLUB SHIRTS THEY CAN REALIZE THEY ARE NOT JUST TALKING AND DEALING WITH THE {LOWRIDERS}. THEY ARE DEALING WITH THE COMMUNITTY.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 17 2009, 10:11 PM~14509012
> *YOUR HEART IS IN THE RIGHT PLACE. BUT IT'S NOT UNDERSTANDING ABOUT WHAT'S THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITTY FOR THEM. IT'S ABOUT SOCIAL CLASS FOR THEM. THAT WHEN CLUB REPS COME TO LISTEN, REPRESENT, AND OR SPEAK ON CONCERNS OR SUGGESTIONS IN A PROFFESSIONAL MANNER JUST LIKE A JOB ENVIRENMENT IT WOULD BENEFICIAL FOR ALL ATTENDING CLUB MEMBERS TO COME IN EITHER OF COURSE CASUAL, BUSINESS OR BELIEVE OR NOT WORK CLOTHING BUT NOT THE CLUB SHIRTS THE DAY OF THE MEETING EVEN IF IT WAS WORE BEFORE. NOW I KNOW SOME PEOPLE ARE READING THIS PART IN A  :scrutinize: WHY IS THAT?
> 
> THE REASON I SAY THIS FOR CLARIFICATION IS THAT THE OFFICIALS NEED TO SEE IN THERE OWN EYE'S FACE TO FACE IN REAL LIFE THAT YOU ARE THE NURSES, BUSINESS MEN, BANKERS, LOAN OFFICERS, INSURANCE BROKERS, REAL ESTATE AGENTS, DOCTORS, LAWYERS, WELDERS, AUTO TECHNICIANS, ELECTRICIONS, MANUFACTURER, FIRE FIGHTER, A/C AND HEATING TECHNICIAN, PLUMBER, FLIGHT ATTENDANT, PILOT, BUS DRIVER, LIMO DRIVER, STORE MANAGER, CASHIER, SECURITY OFFICER, CONSTRUCTION WORKER, AMBULANCE DRIVER, AND YES EVEN LAW ENFORMENT; ETC. BY THEM SEEING WHO YOU THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY ARE IN THEIR OWN EYES WHO YOU REALLY ARE BEHIND THE CLUB SHIRTS THEY CAN REALIZE THEY ARE NOT JUST TALKING AND DEALING WITH THE {LOWRIDERS}. THEY ARE DEALING WITH THE COMMUNITTY.
> *


Business attire or casual business attire I suggest. They may be filming it for tv. I agree with not wearing club t-shirts or anything. You go in as a unit, not separate yourselves by clubs. What JRock is saying is a very good and valid point.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 17 2009, 11:11 PM~14509012
> *YOUR HEART IS IN THE RIGHT PLACE. BUT IT'S NOT UNDERSTANDING ABOUT WANTING TO KNOW WHAT'S THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITTY IS ALL ABOUT FOR FOR THEM. IT'S ABOUT SOCIAL CLASS FOR THEM. THAT'S WHEN CLUB REPS COME TO LISTEN, REPRESENT, AND OR SPEAK ON CONCERNS OR SUGGESTIONS IN A PROFFESSIONAL MANNER JUST LIKE A JOB ENVIRENMENT IT WOULD BENEFICIAL FOR ALL ATTENDING CLUB MEMBERS TO COME IN EITHER OF COURSE CASUAL, BUSINESS OR BELIEVE OR NOT WORK CLOTHING BUT NOT THE CLUB SHIRTS THE DAY OF THE MEETING EVEN IF IT WAS WORE BEFORE. NOW I KNOW SOME PEOPLE ARE READING THIS PART IN A  :scrutinize: WHY IS THAT?
> 
> THE REASON I SAY THIS FOR CLARIFICATION IS THAT THE OFFICIALS NEED TO SEE IN THERE OWN EYE'S FACE TO FACE IN REAL LIFE THAT YOU ARE THE NURSES, BUSINESS MEN, BANKERS, LOAN OFFICERS, INSURANCE BROKERS, REAL ESTATE AGENTS, DOCTORS, LAWYERS, WELDERS, AUTO TECHNICIANS, ELECTRICIONS, MANUFACTURER, FIRE FIGHTER, A/C AND HEATING TECHNICIAN, PLUMBER, FLIGHT ATTENDANT, PILOT, BUS DRIVER, LIMO DRIVER, STORE MANAGER, CASHIER, SECURITY OFFICER, CONSTRUCTION WORKER, AMBULANCE DRIVER, AND YES EVEN LAW ENFORCEMENT; ETC. BY THEM SEEING WHO YOU THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY ARE IN THEIR OWN EYES WHO YOU REALLY ARE BEHIND THE CLUB SHIRTS THEY CAN REALIZE THEY ARE NOT JUST TALKING AND DEALING WITH THE {LOWRIDERS}. THEY ARE DEALING WITH THE COMMUNITTY.
> *



IN CASE ANYONE HAS ANY CONCERN ABOUT SHOWING YOUR PRIDE AS A LOWRIDER IN WANTING TO SOME HOW SHOW IT. THE BIGGEST IMPACT TO MAKE THAT HAPPEN AND GIVE THESE OFFICIALS A WAKE UP CALL IS WHEN YOU STEP UP TO THE PODIUM. YOU STATE YOURSELF LIKE THIS IN THIS FASHION WHEN INTRODUCING YOURSELF.
FOR EXAMPLE:

GOOD AFTERNOON. MY NAME IS DAVID ESTRADA. I'M A LOS ANGELES FIRE FIGHTER AND [I AM A LOWRIDER]. THEN IN A PROFFESSIONAL MANNER ADDRESS THE PANEL OF OFFICIALS ON THE CONCERNS, MATTERS, SUGGESTIONS ETC.

GOOD AFTERNOON. MY NAME IS MIGUEL GARCIA. I AM A COMPUTER TECH. FOR AT&T AND [I AM A LOWRIDER]. THEN IN A PROFFESSIONAL MANNER ADDRESS THE PANEL OF OFFICIALS ON THE CONCERNS, MATTERS, SUGGESTIONS ETC.

AGAIN BY REPRESENTING IN THIS MANNERISM PEELS AWAY MORE OF THE [OUT DATED] STEREO TYPE DISILLUSION UNDERGROUND OPINIONS OFFICIALS LOOK AT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 18 2009, 09:41 AM~14510979
> *IN CASE ANYONE HAS ANY CONCERN ABOUT SHOWING YOUR PRIDE AS A LOWRIDER IN WANTING TO SOME HOW SHOW IT. THE BIGGEST IMPACT TO MAKE THAT HAPPEN AND GIVE THESE OFFICALS A WAKE UP CALL IS WHEN YOU STEP UP TO THE PODIUM. YOU STATE YOURSELF LIKE THIS IN THIS FASHION WHEN INTRODUCING YOURSELF.
> FOR EXAMPLE:
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 18 2009, 09:41 AM~14510979
> *IN CASE ANYONE HAS ANY CONCERN ABOUT SHOWING YOUR PRIDE AS A LOWRIDER IN WANTING TO SOME HOW SHOW IT. THE BIGGEST IMPACT TO MAKE THAT HAPPEN AND GIVE THESE OFFICALS A WAKE UP CALL IS WHEN YOU STEP UP TO THE PODIUM. YOU STATE YOURSELF LIKE THIS IN THIS FASHION WHEN INTRODUCING YOURSELF.
> FOR EXAMPLE:
> 
> ...


I was one step a head of you on this! I did just that! :biggrin: *pat myself on the back!  *


----------



## 51chevy73 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 2 2009, 12:05 PM~14363096
> *This is David, Prez of WESTSIDE CC and 2 days ago I rcvd a phone call from Shooter of MELLINIUM CC. He called to ask if I ever heard back from coucilman Reyes thru email? Well I did not hear back from them. He informed me that he rcvd a phone call from Lynelle one of the councilman's assistants and that they would like to have another meeting with the Car Club Presidents and Solo riders that would to like to voice themselves regarding the cancellation of the Highland Park car show and the concerns that continue to go on with Elysian Park.
> 
> They would like to have a meeting again with us like we did some months ago. So for those of you that didn't attend last time, this would be a good oppurtunity for u guys to show.
> ...



Hey this is sermino 51 i would like to attend this meeting. please let me know [email protected]


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 18 2009, 08:41 AM~14510979
> *IN CASE ANYONE HAS ANY CONCERN ABOUT SHOWING YOUR PRIDE AS A LOWRIDER IN WANTING TO SOME HOW SHOW IT. THE BIGGEST IMPACT TO MAKE THAT HAPPEN AND GIVE THESE OFFICALS A WAKE UP CALL IS WHEN YOU STEP UP TO THE PODIUM. YOU STATE YOURSELF LIKE THIS IN THIS FASHION WHEN INTRODUCING YOURSELF.
> FOR EXAMPLE:
> 
> ...


JROCK is right Ive been a firefighter for about 9 yrs now and at first site many Judge me as a gangster especialy when I roll with my car, but when i talk to people at the store and they see my Firefighter plates and ask If I am a firefighter their whole attitude change an the eaz up and see me in a diffrent light, cops do the same! 
My co-Workers are supportive of lowrider communatie now they see lowriders with an understanding and respect.

Show that u are better than just street thugs and show them u are hard working tax paying people an just love the sport!
Good luck!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jul 18 2009, 06:11 PM~14513386
> *JROCK is right Ive been a firefighter for about 9 yrs now and at first site many Judge me as a gangster especialy when I roll with my car, but when i talk to people at the store and they see my Firefighter plates and ask If I am a firefighter their whole attitude change an the eaz up and see me in a diffrent light, cops do the same!
> My co-Workers are supportive of lowrider communatie now they see lowriders with an understanding and respect.
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> REMEMBER FELLAS 7/20/09 IS THE MEETING AT ELYSIAN PARK, I HOPE EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED INTEREST, SHOW'S UP.
> 
> SEE YA THERE
> 6pm </span>


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!  

http://lowridingtv.com/index.html


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> > REMEMBER FELLAS 7/20/09 IS THE MEETING AT ELYSIAN PARK, I HOPE EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED INTEREST, SHOW'S UP.
> >
> > SEE YA THERE
> > 6pm </span>
> > ...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jul 19 2009, 09:52 PM~14521946
> *TTT!    :biggrin:
> *


Okay, getting my stuff together now for tonight! See ya all there heading out at noon. Long drive down. I'm up here in San Luis right now. Googling how to get there from the 101 South bound. I Do I go to the top of the hill to the left?


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

6PM AT ELYSIAN PARK, GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WUZ UP FELLAS THIS IS JUST A REMINDER OF TODAYS MEETING WITH THE CITY OF LA AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. IF U GUYS CAN MAKE HERE IS THE INFO. AND ALL WE NEED IS AT LEAST 2 MEMBERS PER CLUB SO WE CAN ALL FIT.

MEETING DATE 7/20/09 TIME 6 PM LOCATION ELYSIAN PARK










THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

Are we going straight to the lodge, or are we meeting up at the park first?


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jul 20 2009, 02:12 PM~14528064
> *Are we going straight to the lodge, or are we meeting up at the park first?
> *


THE ONES WHO GET THERE BEFORE 6PM WERE GONNA MEET AT THE PICNIC SPOT THEN ROLL UP TO THE LODGE AT MEETING TIME.....


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

KOOL.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 SO HOW DID THE MEETING GO? :0


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*TRAFFIC*

AND ANY OTHER CLUB OR SOLO RIDER I DIDNT MENTION </span>[/b] :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 8 2009, 01:20 PM~14412940
> *CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!    :thumbsup:  :worship:    :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> WESTSIDE CC
> ...


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

also TRAFFIC was in the house ....


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddiloco89_@Jul 21 2009, 12:11 AM~14534141
> *also TRAFFIC was in the house ....
> *





THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caddiloco89_@Jul 20 2009, 11:11 PM~14534141
> *also TRAFFIC was in the house ....
> *


THANKS ,IT'S GOING TO TO BE A GOOD SPOT.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

you left out SOFTIN !!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 20 2009, 09:22 PM~14533755
> *:0 SO HOW DID THE MEETING GO?  :0
> *


THE MEETING WENT WELL, WUT HAPPEND TO U?

AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO SHOWED UP, ESPECIALLY TIFFANY AND HER HUSBAND FROM SOFTIN, WHO CAME DOWN ALL THE WAY FROM SANTA BARBARA TO GIVE THERE SUPPORT AND SPOKE OUT ON THE IMPORTANCE OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITIES CAR SHOWS, PICNICS, AND FUNDRAISERS. SHE SPOKE VERY WELL TO THE COUNCILMAN AND HIS STAFF. THANKS SOFTIN AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14537524
> *you left out SOFTIN !!!
> *


SHE WASNT LEFT OUT, SHOOTER PUT HER DOWN ON HIS LIST  

CURLY WERE U THERE YESTERDAY?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 11:19 AM~14537552
> *THE MEETING WENT WELL, WUT HAPPEND TO U?
> 
> AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO SHOWED UP, ESPECIALLY TIFFANY AND HER HUSBAND FROM SOFTIN, WHO CAME DOWN ALL THE WAY FROM SANTA BARBARA TO GIVE THERE SUPPORT AND SPOKE OUT ON THE IMPORTANCE OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITIES CAR SHOWS, PICNICS, AND FUNDRAISERS. SHE SPOKE VERY WELL TO THE COUNCILMAN AND HIS STAFF. THANKS SOFTIN AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> *


MY JOB WOULDN'T LET ME OFF! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 21 2009, 10:39 AM~14537745
> *MY JOB WOULDN'T LET ME OFF! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


x2
Sorry fellas but I work too far to get there by six when I get off at five  ... But I was there in spirit


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IT WAS GOOD TALKIN 2 U WESTSIDE66! SPOT SOUNDS REAL GOOD! :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 21 2009, 10:16 AM~14538227
> *x2
> Sorry fellas but I work too far to get there by six when I get off at five   ... But I was there in spirit
> *


U COULD OF SHOWN UP LATE, WE WOULD HAVE WAITED.......J/K :biggrin: OH AND THANKS FOR SENDING YOUR SPIRIT......LOL

YEAH I THOUGHT THAT 6PM WOULD BE TOUGH FOR SOME......

WELL BE READY FOR MEETING #3


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 21 2009, 10:24 AM~14538303
> *IT WAS GOOD TALKIN 2 U WESTSIDE66! SPOT SOUNDS REAL GOOD! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


SAME HEAR :h5:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 11:47 AM~14538564
> *U COULD OF SHOWN UP LATE, WE WOULD HAVE WAITED.......J/K :biggrin: OH AND THANKS FOR SENDING YOUR SPIRIT......LOL
> 
> YEAH I THOUGHT THAT 6PM WOULD BE TOUGH FOR SOME......
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Takes me an hour to get from Irvine back home to Whittier :tears:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 21 2009, 01:30 PM~14540550
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Takes me an hour to get from Irvine back home to Whittier :tears:
> *


DAMN FROM IRVINE......OUCH hno:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 04:32 PM~14541806
> *DAMN FROM IRVINE......OUCH hno:
> *


Gotta go where the money's at... And I ain't about to move to the OC


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 10:19 AM~14537552
> *THE MEETING WENT WELL, WUT HAPPEND TO U?
> 
> AND I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO SHOWED UP, ESPECIALLY TIFFANY AND HER HUSBAND FROM SOFTIN, WHO CAME DOWN ALL THE WAY FROM SANTA BARBARA TO GIVE THERE SUPPORT AND SPOKE OUT ON THE IMPORTANCE OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITIES CAR SHOWS, PICNICS, AND FUNDRAISERS. SHE SPOKE VERY WELL TO THE COUNCILMAN AND HIS STAFF. THANKS SOFTIN AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> *


sorry didnt make it car broke down off the exit to the park.tan surburban.at 435pm.nex time


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jul 20 2009, 10:03 PM~14534102
> *LOLOWS CAR CLUB WAS THERE TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER GENTE
> </span>*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

whats the run down on yesterdays meeting d uffin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey loco's look like the new spot is open for the Strictly Family and Millenium on the 16th of august I will be finalizing everything wiff the park tomarrow. Will see how it is.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jul 21 2009, 06:02 PM~14542644
> *Hey loco's look like the new spot is open for the Strictly Family and Millenium on the 16th of august I will be finalizing everything wiff the park tomarrow. Will see how it is.
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jul 21 2009, 06:02 PM~14542644
> *Hey loco's look like the new spot is open for the Strictly Family and Millenium on the 16th of august I will be finalizing everything wiff the park tomarrow. Will see how it is.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD . I'M GLAD IT IS A GOOD SPOT. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit+Jul 21 2009, 10:16 AM~14537524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your very welcome. Almost started crying there, had to fight it, but I made it through it! It really upset me hearing it all about money and what they were getting out of it. So I had to express what I know and my feelings and remind them, or show them what the lowrider community is really all about. I hope I didn't step on anyone's toes, or offend anyone, but it is what I feel so I had to address that. The timing of it was not when I wanted, but hopefully what I said will stick in their head and they'll realize it all.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 21 2009, 06:39 PM~14543023
> *Thanks SkysDaLimit, I'm on the list.
> Your very welcome.  Almost started crying there, had to fight it, but I made it through it!  It really upset me hearing it all about money and what they were getting out of it.  So I had to express what I know and my feelings and remind them, or show them what the lowrider community is really all about.  I hope I didn't step on anyone's toes, or offend anyone, but it is what I feel so I had to address that.  The timing of it was not when I wanted, but hopefully what I said will stick in their head and they'll realize it all.
> *


YOU SAID THE RIGHT THINGS.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 21 2009, 06:41 PM~14543042
> *YOU SAID THE RIGHT THINGS.
> *


cool! Please keep me informed when the next meeting is. Time etc.


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 21 2009, 05:41 PM~14543042
> *YOU SAID THE RIGHT THINGS.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 21 2009, 06:39 PM~14543023
> *Thanks SkysDaLimit, I'm on the list.
> Your very welcome.  Almost started crying there, had to fight it, but I made it through it!  It really upset me hearing it all about money and what they were getting out of it.  So I had to express what I know and my feelings and remind them, or show them what the lowrider community is really all about.  I hope I didn't step on anyone's toes, or offend anyone, but it is what I feel so I had to address that.  The timing of it was not when I wanted, but hopefully what I said will stick in their head and they'll realize it all.
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 21 2009, 06:39 PM~14543023
> *Thanks SkysDaLimit, I'm on the list.
> Your very welcome.  Almost started crying there, had to fight it, but I made it through it!  It really upset me hearing it all about money and what they were getting out of it.  So I had to express what I know and my feelings and remind them, or show them what the lowrider community is really all about.  I hope I didn't step on anyone's toes, or offend anyone, but it is what I feel so I had to address that.  The timing of it was not when I wanted, but hopefully what I said will stick in their head and they'll realize it all.
> *


You did good! From the heart and that is all that matters!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER+Jul 21 2009, 07:26 PM~14543578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always, I just didn't want to break down and cry infront of everyone!  You know, cause my mascara to run!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14543023
> *Thanks SkysDaLimit, I'm on the list.
> Your very welcome.  Almost started crying there, had to fight it, but I made it through it!  It really upset me hearing it all about money and what they were getting out of it.  So I had to express what I know and my feelings and remind them, or show them what the lowrider community is really all about.  I hope I didn't step on anyone's toes, or offend anyone, but it is what I feel so I had to address that.  The timing of it was not when I wanted, but hopefully what I said will stick in their head and they'll realize it all.
> *


once again thanks SOFTIN, you spoke from your heart and those feelings are shared amongst us as well. I really appreciate the fact that you came down from sta barbara and expressed yourself the way u did. it was great. i'm glad u came down. and trust me i will let u know about the next one. keep up the good work and god bless u and your family.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 09:42 PM~14545257
> *once again thanks SOFTIN, you spoke from your heart and those feelings are shared amongst us as well. I really appreciate the fact that you came down from sta barbara and expressed yourself the way u did. it was great. i'm glad u came down. and trust me i will let u know about the next one. keep up the good work and god bless u and your family.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 21 2009, 03:50 PM~14541984
> *whats the run down on yesterdays meeting d uffin:
> *


WELL HERE IS A RUN DOWN AND I'M GONNA TRY TO KEEP IT AS SIMPLE AS POSSIBLE. AND FOR THOSE OF U THAT WERE PRESENT, IF U FEEL I FORGOT SOMETHING, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO JUMP IN AND SPEAK ON WUT I LEFT OUT.

1ST LET ME START OUT BY SAYING THAT ALL THE CLUBS THAT USE ELYSIAN PARK FOR PICNICS SHOULD HAVE BEEN PRESENT. I FEEL THAT IT IS IMPORTANT BECAUSE THE CITY IS TRYING TO WORK WITH THE CLUBS THAT USE ELYSIAN PARK TO ACCOMODATE US, SO THAT WE CAN HAVE A PLACE TO HAVE OUR PICNICS WITHOUT STOPPING TRAFFIC, DISTURBING THE LOCAL RESIDENTS WITH LOUD MUSIC TO SAY THE LEAST. BUT IF U MISSED MEETING #2 HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AT MEETING #3.

THE PARK DIRECTORS, ALONG WITH THE SUPERINTENDANT AND COUNCILMAN REYES AND HIS STAFF CAME UP WITH THE IDEA OF OFFERING AN AREA IN ELYSIAN PARK WHICH THEY CALL "SECTION 9". THIS AREA WITH THE CORRECT PERMITS CAN BE CLOSED OFF FOR A PICNIC AND USED PRETTY MUCH LIKE THE USUALL AREA KNOW TO SOME AS THE PALMS. BUT ONCE AGAIN THIS AREA CAN BE CLOSED OFF FOR A LOWRIDER PICNIC EVENT ONLY. THE CLUB HOSTING THE PICNIC CAN BE IN CHARGE OF WHO COMES IN TO THIS PERMITTED EVENT. 

WE WERE CURIOUS OF THE AREA AND AT FIRST THOUGHT THAT IT WOULDNT BE THE SAME, SO WE TOOK A TRIP TO SECTION NINE. ONCE WE WERE THERE WE HAD A BETTER IDEA OF THE AREA. THIS PLACE FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW ABOUT IT HAS A LOT OF PARKING AREA FOR CARS, PLAYGROUNDS FOR KIDS, BASEBALL DIAMOND, TENNIS COURT, PICNIC AREA AND BARBECUE PITS AND ALSO THE BEST THING TO ME WAS ALOT OF TREES FOR SHADE.

SO IN THIS AREA IT WOULD BE PRETTY MUCH FOR LOWRIDERS AND WE WOULDNT HAVE TO BE CONCEREND WITH REGULAR TRAFFIC. IT WAS MENTIONED THAT IN THIS AREA THEY COULD PROBABLY ALLOW AMPLIFIED MUSIC BECAUSE WE WOULDNT BOTHER RESIDENTS BECAUSE HOMES ARE NOT NEARBY. 

ALL THIS IS STILL IN THE WORKS, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE THE CITY IS TRYIN TO WORK WITH THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO ALLOW US A PLACE TO HAVE OUR GATHERINGS. ONE THING THEY DID STRESS OUT AND WANTED IT TO BE KNOWN IS THAT WE MUST PULL PERMITS FOR THESE PICNICS AND TO BE AS HONEST AS POSSIBLE IN THE NUMBER OF PEOPLE THAT MIGHT BE ATTENDING. THEY MADE IT CLEAR THAT IF WE GET A PERMIT FOR 100 PEOPLE AND THEY SHOW UP(PARK DIRECTORS/OFFICIALS, OFFICE OF PUBLIC SAFETY AND RANGERS) AND THEY SEE 4 TO 5 HUNDRED PEOPLE, THEY WILL SHUT DOWN YOUR EVENT, BECAUSE THE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE EXCEEDED THE PERMITTED AMOUNT. THERE REASON FOR THIS IS THAT IF THERE ARE GONNA BE 100 PEOPLE THEN THEY NEED TO HAVE THE RIGHT AMOUNT, EMERGENCY STAFF OR OFFICERS TO HANDLE A SITUATION OR EMERGENY, AND EVEN TO HAVE THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF PORTAPOTTIES AND PARKS AND RECS WORKES SO THAT TRASH IS BEING EMPTIED AND NEW BAGS ARE PUT SO THAT THE PARK IS WELL MAINTAINED. THIS ARE THINGS WE DONT REALLY THINK ABOUT UNTIL THEY ARE BROUGHT TO OUR ATTENTION, THEN IT STARTS MAKING SENSE.

NOW MANY OF U KNOW THAT MILLINIUM CC AND STRICTLY FAMILY CC ARE HAVING THERE PICNIC ON 8/16/09. SO WE BROUGHT UP THE IDEA OF THEM CHANGING FROM THE PALMS LOCATION TO THE NEW LOCATION "SECTION 9" AND I BELIEVE AS OF TODAY THATS WHATS GONNA HAPPEN. THIS WILL BE A TEST SO THAT WE CAN GET AN IDEA OF HOW MANY CARS CAN FIT AND WHERE WE CAN PARK THEM. THEY DAY OF THERE PICNIC WE PLAN TO HAVE A MEETING AMONGST THE CLUBS PRESENT AND SOLO RIDERS TO GET SOME INPUT AMONGST OURSELVES SO THAT WE CAN TAKE THOSE QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS TO MEETING WITH THE CITY #3. SO THE DAY OF THE PICNIC WE ASK THAT AROUND 2PM, 2 REPS FROM EACH CLUB GET TOGETHER TO HAVING A MEETING AMONGST OURSELVES. IF THIS CHANGES WILL POST SOMETHING UP BUT KEEP LOOKING IN MILLINIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY PICNIC TOPIC OR HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION.

IF I LEFT SOMETHING OUT FELLAS FELL FREE TO JUMP IN........

SHIT SORRY IF I GOT CARRIED AWAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

I WILL TRY TO GET A MAP TO POST UP OF THE AREA CALLED "SECTION 9".

THE CROSS STREETS ARE ACADAMY RD AND SOLANO CANYON RD. THIS IS EAST OF THE POLICE ACADEMY

HERE IS A LINK I FOUND SO U GUYS CAN GET AN IDEA OF WHERE ITS AT.
http://www.planetware.com/map-of/los-angel...-us-ca-laep.htm


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HERE IS ANOTHER LINK OF A SATELLITE SHOT OF THAT AREA

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=ELYSIAN+PARK...=title&resnum=1

DRAG IT AND MOVE IT ZOOM IN AND OUT SO U GUYS CAN SEE THEY PROPOSED SPOT.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jul 20 2009, 11:03 PM~14534102
> *TRAFFIC
> 
> AND ANY OTHER CLUB OR SOLO RIDER I DIDNT MENTION </span>* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 21 2009, 06:41 PM~14543042
> *YOU SAID THE RIGHT THINGS.
> *


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WUTS UP FELLAS, WUTS THE MATTER U GUYS CANT SLEEP......LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 11:20 PM~14546195
> *WUTS UP FELLAS, WUTS THE MATTER U GUYS CANT SLEEP......LOL :biggrin:
> *


Nope I look like this :420:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 21 2009, 10:26 PM~14546249
> *Nope I look like this :420:
> *


ORALE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 11:30 PM~14546298
> *ORALE.... :thumbsup:
> *


going to get some z's got to go to work in a couple of hours :wave:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 21 2009, 10:39 PM~14546361
> *going to get some z's got to go to work in a couple of hours :wave:
> *


I'M OUT GOOD NIGHT


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

BEFORE I KNOCK OUT HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE MEETING WHEN WE TOOK THE TRIP TO SOLANO CANYON DR.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 11:58 PM~14546490
> *BEFORE I KNOCK OUT HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE MEETING WHEN WE TOOK THE TRIP TO SOLANO CANYON DR.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 22 2009, 12:58 AM~14546490
> *BEFORE I KNOCK OUT HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE MEETING WHEN WE TOOK THE TRIP TO SOLANO CANYON DR.
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE LOTS OF SHADE. THAT'S GOOD.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

FIRME HOMIEZ.. HOW DID EVERYTHING GO??? I HOPE WELL!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 11:05 PM~14546044
> *I WILL TRY TO GET A MAP TO POST UP OF THE AREA CALLED "SECTION 9".
> 
> THE CROSS STREETS ARE ACADAMY RD AND SOLANO CANYON RD. THIS IS EAST OF THE POLICE ACADEMY
> ...


ANY WORD ABOUT BAR-B-Q PITS???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 22 2009, 04:52 AM~14547012
> *ANY WORD ABOUT BAR-B-Q PITS???
> *


Yup~


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 22 2009, 05:12 AM~14547047
> *Yup~
> *


WHAT DID THEY SAY??


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 22 2009, 05:15 AM~14547235
> *WHAT DID THEY SAY??
> *


WELL THERE IS AN AREA THAT HAS PICNIC TABLES AND AROUND 6 BBQ GRILLS, THAT I COULD SEE FROM THE AREA WE MET AT WHICH WAS EAST OF WHERE THOSE PICS WERE TAKEN THAT I POSTED UP. ONE OF THE RANGERS SAID THAT PROPANE GRILLS ARE OK, WE DIDNT REALLY TALK ABOUT WHERE U COULD USE THEM, FOR EXAMPLE THAT PICNIC AREA OR ON TOP OF THE GRASS, SO THATS A QUESTION THAT I WILL ASK AT THE NEXT MEETING OR MAYBE EVEN THE DAY OF THE PICNIC ON AUG 16.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 22 2009, 08:13 AM~14547853
> *WELL THERE IS AN AREA THAT HAS PICNIC TABLES AND AROUND 6 BBQ GRILLS, THAT I COULD SEE FROM THE AREA WE MET AT WHICH WAS EAST OF WHERE THOSE PICS WERE TAKEN THAT I POSTED UP. ONE OF THE RANGERS SAID THAT PROPANE GRILLS ARE OK, WE DIDNT REALLY TALK ABOUT WHERE U COULD USE THEM, FOR EXAMPLE THAT PICNIC AREA OR ON TOP OF THE GRASS, SO THATS A QUESTION THAT I WILL ASK AT THE NEXT MEETING OR MAYBE EVEN THE DAY OF THE PICNIC ON AUG 16.
> *


THANK YOU, HOMIE!!! KEEP US ALL POSTED. :biggrin: 

D.J. BUGSSY

D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 22 2009, 02:45 AM~14546954
> *FIRME HOMIEZ.. HOW DID EVERYTHING GO???  I HOPE WELL!!!
> *


CHECK OUT PAGE 14, I WROTE A LIL SUMPTIN, SUMPTIN....


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Jul 22 2009, 07:15 AM~14547867
> *THANK YOU, HOMIE!!! KEEP US ALL POSTED.  :biggrin:
> 
> D.J. BUGSSY
> ...


WE WILL, JUST KEEP CHECKING IN THIS TOPIC AND MAYBE WILL C U AT THE PICNIC 8/16/09 AT ELYSIAN, THE NEW SPOT...... :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 22 2009, 08:30 AM~14548003
> *WE WILL, JUST KEEP CHECKING IN THIS TOPIC AND MAYBE WILL C U AT THE PICNIC 8/16/09 AT ELYSIAN, THE NEW SPOT...... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jul 20 2009, 10:03 PM~14534102
> *TRAFFIC
> 
> AND ANY OTHER CLUB OR SOLO RIDER I DIDNT MENTION </span>* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


''STYLISTICS'' CC WAS IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 11:26 PM~14545636
> *WELL HERE IS A RUN DOWN AND I'M GONNA TRY TO KEEP IT AS SIMPLE AS POSSIBLE. AND FOR THOSE OF U THAT WERE PRESENT, IF U FEEL I FORGOT SOMETHING, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO JUMP IN AND SPEAK ON WUT I LEFT OUT.
> 
> 1ST LET ME START OUT BY SAYING THAT ALL THE CLUBS THAT USE ELYSIAN PARK FOR PICNICS SHOULD HAVE BEEN PRESENT.  I FEEL THAT IT IS IMPORTANT BECAUSE THE CITY IS TRYING TO WORK WITH THE CLUBS THAT USE ELYSIAN PARK TO ACCOMODATE US, SO THAT WE CAN HAVE A PLACE TO HAVE OUR PICNICS WITHOUT STOPPING TRAFFIC, DISTURBING THE LOCAL RESIDENTS WITH LOUD MUSIC TO SAY THE LEAST. BUT IF U MISSED MEETING #2 HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AT MEETING #3.
> ...




*VERY WELL SAID WESTSIDER66*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 09:26 PM~14545636
> *WELL HERE IS A RUN DOWN AND I'M GONNA TRY TO KEEP IT AS SIMPLE AS POSSIBLE. AND FOR THOSE OF U THAT WERE PRESENT, IF U FEEL I FORGOT SOMETHING, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO JUMP IN AND SPEAK ON WUT I LEFT OUT.
> 
> 1ST LET ME START OUT BY SAYING THAT ALL THE CLUBS THAT USE ELYSIAN PARK FOR PICNICS SHOULD HAVE BEEN PRESENT.  I FEEL THAT IT IS IMPORTANT BECAUSE THE CITY IS TRYING TO WORK WITH THE CLUBS THAT USE ELYSIAN PARK TO ACCOMODATE US, SO THAT WE CAN HAVE A PLACE TO HAVE OUR PICNICS WITHOUT STOPPING TRAFFIC, DISTURBING THE LOCAL RESIDENTS WITH LOUD MUSIC TO SAY THE LEAST. BUT IF U MISSED MEETING #2 HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AT MEETING #3.
> ...


sounds good david ....... but where is section 9? :uh:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jul 22 2009, 01:28 PM~14551661
> *VERY WELL SAID WESTSIDER66
> *


THANKS SHOOTER....


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 01:51 PM~14551903
> *sounds good david ....... but where is section 9? :uh:
> *


ON PAGE 15 I POSTED TWO DIFFERENT LINKS SO U GUYS CAN GET AN IDEA OF WHERE ITS AT AND WUT IT LOOKS LIKE.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 09:42 PM~14545257
> *once again thanks SOFTIN, you spoke from your heart and those feelings are shared amongst us as well. I really appreciate the fact that you came down from sta barbara and expressed yourself the way u did. it was great. i'm glad u came down. and trust me i will let u know about the next one. keep up the good work and god bless u and your family.
> *


It was my pleasure.

If you know what's on the agenda prior to the meeting and let me know, I'll have something prepared to say with my views and points. If that's okay.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 22 2009, 04:30 PM~14553610
> *It was my pleasure.
> 
> If you know what's on the agenda prior to the meeting and let me know, I'll have something prepared to say with my views and points.  If that's okay.
> *


SURE THING  AND OF COURSE ITS OK :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 22 2009, 08:56 PM~14555596
> *SURE THING  AND OF COURSE ITS OK :biggrin:
> *


COOL! I'm on it then! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 10:26 PM~14545636
> *WELL HERE IS A RUN DOWN AND I'M GONNA TRY TO KEEP IT AS SIMPLE AS POSSIBLE. AND FOR THOSE OF U THAT WERE PRESENT, IF U FEEL I FORGOT SOMETHING, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO JUMP IN AND SPEAK ON WUT I LEFT OUT.
> 
> 1ST LET ME START OUT BY SAYING THAT ALL THE CLUBS THAT USE ELYSIAN PARK FOR PICNICS SHOULD HAVE BEEN PRESENT.  I FEEL THAT IT IS IMPORTANT BECAUSE THE CITY IS TRYING TO WORK WITH THE CLUBS THAT USE ELYSIAN PARK TO ACCOMODATE US, SO THAT WE CAN HAVE A PLACE TO HAVE OUR PICNICS WITHOUT STOPPING TRAFFIC, DISTURBING THE LOCAL RESIDENTS WITH LOUD MUSIC TO SAY THE LEAST. BUT IF U MISSED MEETING #2 HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AT MEETING #3.
> ...


I THINK YOU HAVE EVERYTHING COVERD IF I THINK OF SOMETHING I WILL LET YOU KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jul 22 2009, 09:25 PM~14555983
> *I THINK YOU HAVE EVERYTHING COVERD IF I THINK OF SOMETHING I WILL LET YOU KNOW :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU+Jul 22 2009, 08:25 PM~14555983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allright cool, thank BIGLOUU and SHOESHINE......


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I totally missed this one damn! 

Can you do me a favor and pinpoint on that map what area they want us to park? If we are up by the baseball field I guess it will be cool but if they want us on the side of the road in the dirt this aint gonna happen. 

Also when you guys went up how busy was the surrounding area? most of the parking lots and decent streets in the satelite shot looked like they were packed with cars. Is that field active on Sunday mornings?

I got tons of questions I hope you donrt mind me asking. I LOVE ELYSIAN PARK and dont want to see all the history that lowriders have there go to shit cuz they want to sweep us under the rug.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 23 2009, 08:18 AM~14559360
> *I totally missed this one damn!
> 
> Can you do me a favor and pinpoint on that map what area they want us to park? If we are up by the baseball field I guess it will be cool but if they want us on the side of the road in the dirt this aint gonna happen.
> ...


I DONT KNOW IF U READ MY RUNDOWN ON PAGE 14. IF U HAVNT PLEASE DO, AND LET ME JUST KINDA ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS QUICKLY. 

THIS IS A QUICK EXAMPLE/SUMMARY, THEY GAVE US THE OPTION OF A PART OF ELYSIAN PARK WHICH THEY REFFER TO AS SECTION 9. THE CROSS STEETS FOR THIS PARK IS ACADEMY RD AND SOLANO CANYON RD. THIS IS EAST OF THE POLICE ACADEMY.

NOW THE GOOD THING ABOUT THIS PART OF ELYSIAN PARK IS THAT WITH THE RIGHT PERMIT, YOU CAN HAVE THIS SECTION CLOSED OFF STRICTLY FOR YOUR PICNIC. SO THAT MEANS THAT THE HOSTING CLUB LETS IN WHO EVER THEY WANT, THERE WOULD BE NO REGULAR TRAFFIC COMING THRU THERE AND WE DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT BLOCKING THRU TRAFFIC LIKE IT HAPPENS AT THE USUALL SPOT FOR PICNIC AN AREA WE CALL THE PALMS. ALSO AT SECTION 9 THERE ARE PLENTY OF TREES FOR SHADE, PLAY AREAS FOR THE KIDS,PICNIC TABLES, BBQ PITS A BASEBALL DIAMOND, A TENNIS COURT AND PLENTY OF PARKING FOR THE LOW LOWS.

NOW ON 8/16/09 MELLINIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY CC ARE HAVING THERE ANNUAL PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK. THE IDEA WAS BROUGHT UP TO HAVE THERE PICNIC AT THE NEW LOCATION TO TRY IT OUT AS A TEST. THIS WAY WE CAN SEE HOW MANY CARS FIT THERE AND WHERE THEY CAN BE PARKED AND IF THIS INDEED IS A BETTER SPOT.

THE PLACE LOOKED GOOD TO ME AND MOST OF THE OTHER CLUB REPS SO LETS SEE HOW IT GOES........


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanx holmes! I read your original post but I didnt see where it said that whole area could be closed. That actually sounds pretty impressive, I hope every thing ends up as good as it sounds. It might not be much but I like I said earlier I LOVE ELYSIAN PARK so this has my support.

A big thank you to all the people involved in the meetings, Im glad we are getting to voice our opinion!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 23 2009, 11:20 AM~14560844
> *Thanx holmes! I read your original post but I didnt see where it said that whole area could be closed. That actually sounds pretty impressive, I hope every thing ends up as good as it sounds. It might not be much but I like I said earlier I LOVE ELYSIAN PARK so this has my support.
> 
> A big thank you to all the people involved in the meetings, Im glad we are getting to voice our opinion!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

A big thank you to all the people involved in the meetings, Im glad we are getting to voice our opinion! 


X2


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 22 2009, 03:01 PM~14552731
> *ON PAGE 15 I POSTED TWO DIFFERENT LINKS SO U GUYS CAN GET AN IDEA OF WHERE ITS AT AND WUT IT LOOKS LIKE.
> *


 :uh: :uh: este buey :no:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 21 2009, 10:05 PM~14546044
> *I WILL TRY TO GET A MAP TO POST UP OF THE AREA CALLED "SECTION 9".
> 
> THE CROSS STREETS ARE ACADAMY RD AND SOLANO CANYON RD. THIS IS EAST OF THE POLICE ACADEMY
> ...


this is were marshall and belmont play football on weekends huh? its a pretty cool place


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

HOW MUCH ARE THE PERMITS


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 23 2009, 02:44 PM~14563040
> *HOW MUCH ARE THE PERMITS
> *


IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE U PLAN TO HAVE THERE. THEY DID PASS OUT A PAPER THAT HAD THE PERMIT PRICES BUT I DIDNT GET ONE  . SO IF SOMEONE THAT WAS AT THE MEETING THAT HAS THAT PAPER, COULD U PLEASE TYPE SOME OF THE INFO UP OR SCAN IT AND POST IT.

OR RIDES3 U COULD CALL ELYSIAN PARK :dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

EVEN THOUGH THINGS ARE LOOKING AND GOING POSITIVE ON THE ISSUE OF ELYSIAN PARK LET'S NOT LOSE FOCUS OF THE POSITIVE LOWRIDER SEEN AS A WHOLE IS STILL IN CHALLENGE TO FIND IT'S PLACE OF RESPECT IN PUBLIC SOCIETY IN REGARDS TO SEVERAL CITY AREAS. THIS IS JUST ONE POTENTIAL POSITIVE ACOMPLISHMENT BUT THERE'S MORE WORK ON BEHALF OF TH LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AHEAD. HERE IS THE LATEST L.A. LOWRIDER CAR SHOW CANCELLATION.  :angry: :yessad: :nosad: :no: :| 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14564495


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66+Jul 23 2009, 04:00 PM~14563220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got some work ahead of us, but we can do it!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14566138
> *I got one.  I'll save it for you.
> We got some work ahead of us, but we can do it!
> *


 :werd: UP! :nicoderm: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 23 2009, 09:37 PM~14566351
> *:werd: UP! :nicoderm:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 23 2009, 05:25 PM~14564587
> *EVEN THOUGH THINGS ARE LOOKING AND GOING POSITIVE ON THE ISSUE OF ELYSIAN PARK LET'S NOT LOSE FOCUS OF THE POSITIVE LOWRIDER SEEN AS A WHOLE IS STILL IN CHALLENGE TO FIND IT'S PLACE OF RESPECT IN PUBLIC SOCIETY IN REGARDS TO SEVERAL CITY AREAS. THIS IS JUST ONE POTENTIAL POSITIVE ACOMPLISHMENT BUT THERE'S MORE WORK ON BEHALF OF TH LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AHEAD. HERE IS THE LATEST L.A. LOWRIDER CAR SHOW CANCELLATION.    :angry:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :no:  :|
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14564495
> *


YOUR RIGHT AND I WASNT GOING TO SAY ANYTHING BUT I HAD SOME OTHER CONCERNS AND I WOULD LIKE FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO HAVE A BETTER RELATIONSHIP WITH MORE CITY OFFICIALS AND LAW ENFORCEMENT IN OTHER PARTS OF THE BIG CITY OF LOS ANGELES.

THE CURRENT MEETINS WE ARE HAVING ARE PRETTY MUCH TO RESOLVE SOME ISSUES RELATED TO ELYSIAN PARK, BUT WUT ABOUT OTHER LOCATIONS AND PARKING LOTS AROUND THE CITY THAT CAN BE MADE AVAILABLE FOR CRUISE NIGHTS OR JUST FOR LOWRIDERS TO BE ABLE TO HANG OUT IN A POSSITIVE WAY.

THATS SUCKS ABOUT THE GOLFLAND CAR SHOW BEING CANCELED, AND I DONT LIKE MCDONALDS ANYWAY, THATS NOT EVEN REAL FOOD, PURO TAMS FOR ME..... :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 23 2009, 08:12 PM~14566138
> *I got one.  I'll save it for you.
> We got some work ahead of us, but we can do it!
> *


SOFTIN DO U THINK U CAN POST IT UP ON HERE?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 24 2009, 09:48 AM~14569168
> *YOUR RIGHT AND I WASNT GOING TO SAY ANYTHING BUT I HAD SOME OTHER CONCERNS AND I WOULD LIKE FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO HAVE A BETTER RELATIONSHIP WITH MORE CITY OFFICIALS AND LAW ENFORCEMENT IN OTHER PARTS OF THE BIG CITY OF LOS ANGELES.
> 
> THE CURRENT MEETINS WE ARE HAVING ARE PRETTY MUCH TO RESOLVE SOME ISSUES RELATED TO ELYSIAN PARK, BUT WUT ABOUT OTHER LOCATIONS AND PARKING LOTS AROUND THE CITY THAT CAN BE MADE AVAILABLE FOR CRUISE NIGHTS OR JUST FOR LOWRIDERS TO BE ABLE TO HANG OUT IN A POSSITIVE WAY.
> ...



X's 2 ON THAT. Mc DONALDS WACK TO MY STOMACK EXCEPT THE OATMEAL COOKIES.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

MAN BIG UPS TO THIS TOPIC I AM REALY FEELING THIS AND WISH I WAS HOME (LA) TO ATTEND BUT IM N THE STIX NOW HAHA NC BUT ANYWAYZ HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT AND REMEMBER ITS ALL FOR THE LUV AND THIS IS WHAT WE LUV TO DO!!!!!!


MOST OF ALL THANK ALL OF U FOR HELPIN ONE ANOTHER POSITIVITY IS A GOOD THING..


JUST A SNOW THOUGHT


GOOD LUCK TO ALL........


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 24 2009, 10:22 AM~14569438
> *MAN BIG UPS TO THIS TOPIC I AM REALY FEELING THIS AND WISH I WAS HOME (LA) TO ATTEND BUT IM N THE STIX NOW HAHA NC BUT ANYWAYZ HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT AND REMEMBER ITS ALL FOR THE LUV AND THIS IS WHAT WE LUV TO DO!!!!!!
> MOST OF ALL THANK ALL OF U FOR HELPIN ONE ANOTHER POSITIVITY IS A GOOD THING..
> JUST A SNOW THOUGHT
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2009, 12:24 PM~14569452
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 24 2009, 08:22 AM~14569438
> *MAN BIG UPS TO THIS TOPIC I AM REALY FEELING THIS AND WISH I WAS HOME (LA) TO ATTEND BUT IM N THE STIX NOW HAHA NC BUT ANYWAYZ HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT AND REMEMBER ITS ALL FOR THE LUV AND THIS IS WHAT WE LUV TO DO!!!!!!
> MOST OF ALL THANK ALL OF U FOR HELPIN ONE ANOTHER POSITIVITY IS A GOOD THING..
> JUST A SNOW THOUGHT
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PROPS SNOW


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2009, 08:06 AM~14569324
> *X's 2 ON THAT. Mc DONALDS WACK TO MY STOMACK EXCEPT THE OATMEAL COOKIES.
> *


 :biggrin: 

MC D'S :barf:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 24 2009, 01:15 PM~14569911
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS SNOW
> *



hey brutha anytime just wish i was there to lend a hand or both man thats a real cool thing u guyz are doing keep it up.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 24 2009, 08:49 AM~14569182
> *SOFTIN DO U THINK U CAN POST IT UP ON HERE?
> *


Yes I will!  But I won't be able to post it until my hubby gets down here from Grover Beach. I've been in Santa Barbara since the meeting working on our car show happening tomorrow. So I'm going to call him and ask him to bring it down tonight. When he does, I'll hop on here after I finish running around town like a chicken with it's head cut off and get it up here! GEEZE if the city council people would see how much work and effort is put into these shows, might open a few eyes here. I am shocked on how time consuming it is to put a show on. WOW! If anyone of you guys are coming up to the show tomorrow, I'll hand it off too. I'll have the information that I need from it.

Do you think the city would give back what you all give back? I'm thinking, if they're complaining on the amount that they only give back, why don't they "donate" that into letting the community put on benefit car shows for various different organizations that are non profits, then it's a tax write off for them for the use of the park? It falls under the guidlines. Just a thought there. The prices they're charging is pretty high up there when a show or a picnic is for benefitting their community  

Anyhow, I'll work on that speach between now and round 3. In the mean time I'll type the pricings and what not for the park and post it either tonight or early early early in the morning before I leave to set up for our show.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 24 2009, 10:29 AM~14570802
> *Yes I will!    But I won't be able to post it until my hubby gets down here from Grover Beach.  I've been in Santa Barbara since the meeting working on our car show happening tomorrow.  So I'm going to call him and ask him to bring it down tonight.  When he does, I'll hop on here after I finish running around town like a chicken with it's head cut off and get it up here!  GEEZE if the city council people would see how much work and effort is put into these shows, might open a few eyes here.  I am shocked on how time consuming it is to put a show on.  WOW! If anyone of you guys are coming up to the show tomorrow, I'll hand it off too.  I'll have the information that I need from it.
> 
> Do you think the city would give back what you all give back?  I'm thinking, if they're complaining on the amount that they only give back, why don't they "donate" that into letting the community put on benefit car shows for various different organizations that are non profits, then it's a tax write off for them for the use of the park?  It falls under the guidlines.  Just a thought there.  The prices they're charging is pretty high up there when a show or a picnic is for benefitting their community
> ...


THANKS SOFTIN

ALSO I THINK U SHOULD HAVE SOMEONE VIDEO U, WHILE YOU ARE RUNNING AROUND PUTTING YOUR SHOW TOGETHER AND DOWN THE LINE IT COULD BE VALUABLE FOR A DOCUMENTARY OR EVEN ASS PROOF OF WHAT GOES DOWN WHEN U DO THESE CHARITABLE AND NON PROFIT EVENTS. THAT PROFIT OF MONEY IS NOT WHAT U SEEK, ITS THE PROFIT OF THE FACT THAT SOMEONE LESS FORTUNATE OR ILL IS BENEFITING EITHER BY COVERING EXPENSES, RECIEVING SOMETHING THEY DIDNT HAVE OR EVEN SIMPLY BY JUST PUTTING A SMILE ON THEIR FACES.

KEEP UP THE HARD WORK AND ONCE AGAIN GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 24 2009, 01:22 PM~14571311
> *THANKS SOFTIN
> 
> ALSO I THINK U SHOULD HAVE SOMEONE VIDEO U, WHILE YOU ARE RUNNING AROUND PUTTING YOUR SHOW TOGETHER AND DOWN THE LINE IT COULD BE VALUABLE FOR A DOCUMENTARY OR EVEN ASS PROOF OF WHAT GOES DOWN WHEN U DO THESE CHARITABLE AND NON PROFIT EVENTS. THAT PROFIT OF MONEY IS NOT WHAT U SEEK, ITS THE PROFIT OF THE FACT THAT SOMEONE LESS FORTUNATE OR ILL IS BENEFITING EITHER BY COVERING EXPENSES, RECIEVING SOMETHING THEY DIDNT HAVE OR EVEN SIMPLY BY JUST PUTTING A SMILE ON THEIR FACES.
> ...


SI SE PUEDE!!!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 24 2009, 12:55 PM~14572229
> *SI SE PUEDE!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

THIS WAS POSTED UP BY GEORGE A MEMBER OF COUNCILMAN REYES STAFF, HE'S BEEN PRESENT AT BOTH OF THE MEETINGS WITH THE CITY OF LA AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. HE'S A COOL PERSON AND JUST THOUGHT THAT I WOULD SHARE IT WITH U GUYS.....

Hello all,

It was great to meet with you last week at Elysian Park. I hope we are moving in the right direction. I've not been on layitlow for a while and it's sad to read the posts that some put up.

The truth is that we want to work directly with you all to help create a good relationship with the City and it's neighbors. Please let me know if any of you feel that we are not doing that.

The Councilman explained why the Highland Park Carshow was cancelled. For those of you that were not at the meeting it will be a bit hard for you to understand but we did discuss the issue.

I know that there are some people out there spitting lies and trying to put a political spin on this. Don't fall into that trap of hate. It's all bull. There are real dollars that go into a street closure and hosting of these events. We all have to remember that using a public street is not a right, it's a privilage. It's a privilage that those responsible operators and organizations will get from the City of Los Angeles when we are able to afford the costs and when they can prove that what they are doing is a benefit to the community.

This has nothing to do with being brown or white or yellow or red. This has to do with the use of a city street and a whole lot of planning on the city's side goes into this. So don't let this become a race issue because it's far from it.

We hope that working together with you all we can continue to show case the cars and culture that we are all proud to be a part of. It's clear to us that no one represents your interest better than you. That is why we will not work with one person claiming that they represent you because we know that is not the case.

So, with that, I want to make sure that you all keep in touch with Lynnelle and I. If in the future anyone has questions or issues about Councilman Reyes or the work he is doing please do not hesitate to give me a call. I can be reached on my cell at (213) 761-2862 or by email at [email protected]. Lynnelle can be reached at (213) 485-0763 or [email protected].

Peace,


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 24 2009, 05:30 PM~14573842
> *THIS WAS POSTED UP BY GEORGE A MEMBER OF COUNCILMAN REYES STAFF, HE'S BEEN PRESENT AT BOTH OF THE MEETINGS WITH THE CITY OF LA AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. HE'S A COOL PERSON AND JUST THOUGHT THAT I WOULD SHARE IT WITH U GUYS.....
> 
> Hello all,
> ...


TTT! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 24 2009, 01:22 PM~14571311
> *THANKS SOFTIN
> 
> ALSO I THINK U SHOULD HAVE SOMEONE VIDEO U, WHILE YOU ARE RUNNING AROUND PUTTING YOUR SHOW TOGETHER AND DOWN THE LINE IT COULD BE VALUABLE FOR A DOCUMENTARY OR EVEN ASS PROOF OF WHAT GOES DOWN WHEN U DO THESE CHARITABLE AND NON PROFIT EVENTS. THAT PROFIT OF MONEY IS NOT WHAT U SEEK, ITS THE PROFIT OF THE FACT THAT SOMEONE LESS FORTUNATE OR ILL IS BENEFITING EITHER BY COVERING EXPENSES, RECIEVING SOMETHING THEY DIDNT HAVE OR EVEN SIMPLY BY JUST PUTTING A SMILE ON THEIR FACES.
> ...


X's 2 ON EVERYTHING WESTSIDE66 SAID. AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW TIFFANY. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 24 2009, 05:22 PM~14574199
> *X's 2 ON EVERYTHING WESTSIDE66 SAID. AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW TIFFANY.  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks JROCK! I will probably have to wait til after the show to post the pricings. I'm tired and got to get up early tomorrow to go set up. I'll get to it when I return.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I didn't forget! When I came back from the show I dropped and crashed out. I forgot to take the pamphlet out of the car and Shaun had to head back home. I will post that as soon as I get it. I'm sorry for the delay, yesterday was crazy but a lot of fun!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 07:28 AM~14583843
> *I didn't forget! When I came back from the show I dropped and crashed out.  I forgot to take the pamphlet out of the car and Shaun had to head back home.  I will post that as soon as I get it.  I'm sorry for the delay, yesterday was crazy but a lot of fun!
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT NOW TIFFANY. AFTER THE SHOW THEN YOUCAN DEAL WITH IT WHEN YOU TIME AND MORE RELAXED.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 26 2009, 07:20 AM~14583998
> *DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT NOW TIFFANY. AFTER THE SHOW THEN YOUCAN DEAL WITH IT WHEN YOU TIME AND MORE RELAXED.
> *


Thanks JROCK! I'll get it done.


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 24 2009, 05:30 PM~14573842
> *THIS WAS POSTED UP BY GEORGE A MEMBER OF COUNCILMAN REYES STAFF, HE'S BEEN PRESENT AT BOTH OF THE MEETINGS WITH THE CITY OF LA AND THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. HE'S A COOL PERSON AND JUST THOUGHT THAT I WOULD SHARE IT WITH U GUYS.....
> 
> Hello all,
> ...


So did they mention anything about the cancelation of the show AFTER it had been moved over to Franklin High School? I don't believe there was any "public" money involved there.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jul 26 2009, 10:02 PM~14589274
> *So did they mention anything about the cancelation of the show AFTER it had been moved over to Franklin High School? I don't believe there was any "public" money involved there.
> *


THAT'S A VERY GOOD QUESTION! NO CITY MONEY INVOLVEMENT AFTER CANCELLING THE HIGHLAND STREET SHOW. BUT YET THEY FOLLOWED AND CANCELLED THE SHOW AT THE HIGH SCHOOL.  :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, I hope my computer doesn't shut down on this while typing it out :roflmao:

But here is goes.

*Rental Fees and charges: *

*A. Rental Fee: * *Rates*

1. Monday - Thursday
first 3 hours $992.00
Each additional hour $143.00

2. Friday and Sunday
first 4 hours $1365.00
Each additional hour $163.00

3. Saturdays Day Prior to Holiday**
first 4 hours $1615.00
Each additional hour $213.00

4. Holiday
first 4 hours $1720.00
Each additional hour $234.00

**Rental fees include security guard services and a refundable building deposit of $500.00.*

**Holidays Include: New Year's Day, Martin Luther King's Birthday, President's Day, Cesar Chavez Day, Memorial Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, Columbus Day, Veteran's Day, Thanksgiving, the day after Thanksgiving, Christmas Day.

*B.* *Outdoor Setup Fee:*
Whenever an event uses the barbeque area, or uses the outdoor furnature, this fee applies.

Outdoor Setup Fee $150.00

*C. * *Pe-Event and Post-Event Charges:*
A fee will be charged for any use of the facility before or after the event for activities including food handling, decorating, set-up, deliveries, extra clean-up, etc.
Monday-Thursday $80.00 per Hour
Friday's, Sundays $100.00 Per Hour
Saturday, Holiday, Day Prior to Holiday $ 150.00 Per Hour

*D. **Alcohol Policy:*
We will have you contact our contracted bar service for current rates and options. The ba service must provide ALL beverages.

*E.* *Rehearsal Fees:*
Outdoor Wedding rehearsals may be scheduled within 60 days of your event on Monday through Thursday 4pm-8pm.

*F.* *Minimum Payment to Guarantee Reservation:*
Payable within ten (10) days of the initial reservation.
Monday-Sunday, Holiday $750

*G.* *Cancellation Fees:*
1. Cancellation prior to 60 days of event 50% of Refundable Deposit
2. Cancellation WITHIN 60 Days of Event 50% of all use Fees
3. Postponement $125, TWO TIMES MAXIMUM, CANCELLATION FEE 
THEREAFTER

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:*

*Outdoor Picnic Capacity:* Grace E. Simons Lodge has sixteen tables (128 seating capacity). No activites allowed on the grass within the Grace E. Simons Lodge area.

*Parking Capacity:* 18 parking spaces in the lower lot and 13 spaces in the upper lot. In addition, Grace E.Simons Lodge has adjacent public parking. (section 6)

*Payment of Fees:* The total amount of all rental fees ad deposits shall be paid in full n less than 60 days prior to the scheduled date of use otherwise, the event will be canceled. Payment in the form of *Cashiers Check or Money order* may be payable to: CITY OF LOS ANGELES

*Insurance: * Insurance may be required for your event. Check with the Hall Manager.

*Website: * www.laparks.org


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 27 2009, 09:41 AM~14593093
> *Okay, I hope my computer doesn't shut down on this while typing it out   :roflmao:
> 
> But here is goes.
> ...


IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN THESE ARE THE PRICES TO RENT OUT THE GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE. THEY PASSED OUT A SHEET THAT HAD THE PERMIT PRICES ALSO. BUT THANKS FOR TRYING.....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jul 28 2009, 08:19 AM~14603241
> *IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN THESE ARE THE PRICES TO RENT OUT THE GRACE E. SIMMONS LODGE. THEY PASSED OUT A SHEET THAT HAD THE PERMIT PRICES ALSO.  BUT THANKS FOR TRYING.....
> *


I'll check and see when I get back home. If I have that, I'll type it out too. If not, I can give the lady a call and get it.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 29 2009, 06:01 AM~14613853
> *I'll check and see when I get back home.  If I have that, I'll type it out too.  If not, I can give the lady a call and get it.
> *


OK


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Showdown_@Jul 30 2009, 06:03 AM~14625326
> *YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
> ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI
> 
> ...


 :dunno:  THIS IS LOS ANGELES, CA TOPIC......


----------

